# Interracial marriage in US doubles



## TruthSeeker

*Interracial marriage rate doubles in 30 years: how US attitudes have changed*

By Mark Trumbull, Staff writer / February 16, 2012

The rate at which Americans marry someone of another race has more than doubled over the past three decades, a sign of increasing public acceptance of once-taboo relationships.

About 15 percent of all new marriages in the United States in 2010 were between spouses of different race or ethnicity, according to a new report by the Pew Research Center. In 1980 the share was 6.7 percent. The Pew Center refers to marriages of mixed ethnicity in cases where Latinos and non-Latinos married.

Alongside the growing numbers of such mixed marriages, American approval of family ties that cross racial and ethnic lines has been rising.

The Pew report draws on the center's own polling, as well as on Census records relating to marriage. In Pew's polling during the past three years, 63 percent of Americans say it would be fine with them if a member of their own family were to marry someone outside their own racial or ethnic group.

In 1986, the public was divided about this, with 28 percent saying interracial marriage was not acceptable for anyone, and an additional 37 percent saying it may be acceptable for others, but not for themselves. Only one-third of the public viewed interracial marriage as acceptable for everyone.

Today, 35 percent of Americans say they have an immediate family member or close relative who is currently married to someone of a different race.

All this doesn't mean that race has become a meaningless concept for Americans.

A USA Today/Gallup poll last year found, for instance, that 46 percent of Americans (including 44 percent of whites and 55 percent of blacks) agreed with the statement that relations between blacks and whites "will always be a problem for the United States," while a majority of the public sided with the view that "a solution will eventually be worked out."

But the weight race carries for social relations has clearly declined for individual Americans.

In Gallup polls asking "do you approve or disapprove" of marriage between blacks and whites, the results have shifted dramatically over the past half century.

In 1958, some 94 percent of Americans disapproved. (The phrasing of the question then was slightly different, referring to "colored people.") By last year, 86 percent said they approved, while 11 percent said they disapproved.

Interracial unions remain a small share of marriages overall. Looking at all married couples in 2010, regardless of when they married, Pew found that intermarriages accounted for 8.4 percent of the total, up from just 3.2 percent in 1980.

Among all newlyweds in 2010, nine percent of whites, 17 percent of African-Americans, 26 percent of Hispanics, and 28 percent of Asian-Americans "married out" (outside their own race), the center reported in its study, released Thursday.

Even as Americans feel freer to find a marriage partner without race as a barrier, the institution of marriage faces strains on other fronts, however.

The National Marriage Project, a research group based at the University of Virginia, has documented what it calls a worrisome decline of marriage, particularly among poorer and working-class Americans. A new book by scholar Charles Murray, "Coming Apart," points to the same trend as a factor fraying America's social fabric.

In addition, many younger Americans are postponing marriage, not because they don't feel its important but, in part, because the high divorce rates they witnessed among their parents have made them wary of failure. A record 41 percent of children born today are born to unmarried women, according to Pew research cited in a recent Christian Science Monitor magazine cover story on the "Generation-Y" marriage trends.

Interracial marriage rate doubles in 30 years: how US attitudes have changed - CSMonitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthSeeker

*Interracial marriages on the rise as US becomes more diverse, blurring nation&#8217;s color lines*

By Associated Press, Published: February 16

WASHINGTON &#8212; Interracial marriages in the U.S. have climbed to 4.8 million &#8212; a record 1 in 12 &#8212; as a steady flow of new Asian and Hispanic immigrants expands the pool of prospective spouses. Blacks are now substantially more likely than before to marry whites.

A Pew Research Center study, released Thursday, details a diversifying America where interracial unions and the mixed-race children they produce are challenging typical notions of race.

&#8220;The rise in interracial marriage indicates that race relations have improved over the past quarter century,&#8221; said Daniel Lichter, a sociology professor at Cornell University. &#8220;Mixed-race children have blurred America&#8217;s color line. They often interact with others on either side of the racial divide and frequently serve as brokers between friends and family members of different racial backgrounds,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But America still has a long way to go.&#8221;

The figures come from previous censuses as well as the 2008-2010 American Community Survey, which surveys 3 million households annually. The figures for &#8220;white&#8221; refer to those whites who are not of Hispanic ethnicity. For purposes of defining interracial marriages, Hispanic is counted as a race by many in the demographic field.

The study finds that 8.4 percent of all current U.S. marriages are interracial, up from 3.2 percent in 1980. While Hispanics and Asians remained the most likely, as in previous decades, to marry someone of a different race, the biggest jump in share since 2008 occurred among blacks, who historically have been the most segregated.

States in the West where Asian and Hispanic immigrants are more numerous, including Hawaii, Nevada, New Mexico and California, were among the most likely to have couples who &#8220;marry out&#8221; &#8212; more than 1 in 5. The West was followed by the South, Northeast and Midwest. By state, mostly white Vermont had the lowest rate of intermarriage, at 4 percent.

In all, more than 15 percent of new marriages in 2010 were interracial.

The numbers also coincide with Pew survey data showing greater public acceptance of mixed marriage, coming nearly half a century after the Supreme Court in 1967 barred race-based restrictions on marriage. (In 2000, Alabama became the last state to lift its unenforceable ban on interracial marriages.) About 83 percent of Americans say it is &#8220;all right for blacks and whites to date each other,&#8221; up from 48 percent in 1987. As a whole, about 63 percent of those surveyed say it &#8220;would be fine&#8221; if a family member were to marry outside their own race.

Minorities, young adults, the higher educated and those living in Western or Northeast states were more likely to say mixed marriages are a change for the better for society. The figure was 61 percent for 18- to 29-year-olds, for instance, compared to 28 percent for those 65 and older.

Due to increasing interracial marriages, multiracial Americans are a small but fast-growing demographic group, making up about 9 million, or 8 percent of the minority population. Together with blacks, Hispanics and Asians, the Census Bureau estimates they collectively will represent a majority of the U.S. population by mid-century.

&#8220;Race is a social construct; race isn&#8217;t real,&#8221; said Jonathan Brent, 28. The son of a white father and Japanese-American mother, Brent helped organize multiracial groups in southern California and believes his background helps him understand situations from different perspectives.

Brent, now a lawyer in Charlottesville, Va., says at varying points in his life he has identified with being white, Japanese and more recently as someone of mixed ethnic background. He doesn&#8217;t feel constrained with whom he socially interacts or dates.

&#8220;Race is becoming a personal thing. It is what I feel like I am,&#8221; he said.

According to the Pew report, more than 25 percent of Hispanics and Asians who married in 2010 had a spouse of a different race. That&#8217;s compared to 17.1 percent of blacks and 9.4 percent of whites. Of the 275,500 new interracial marriages in 2010, 43 percent were white-Hispanic couples, 14.4 percent were white-Asian, 11.9 percent were white-black, and the remainder were other combinations.

Still, the share of Asians who intermarried has actually declined recently &#8212; from 30.5 percent in 2008 to 27.7 percent in 2010. In contrast, blacks who married outside their race increased in share from 15.5 percent to 17.1 percent, due in part to a rising black middle class that has more interaction with other races.

Intermarriage among whites rose in share slightly, while among Hispanics the rate was flat, at roughly 25.7 percent.

&#8220;In the past century, intermarriage has evolved from being illegal, to be a taboo and then to be merely unusual. And with each passing year, it becomes less unusual,&#8221; said Paul Taylor, director of Pew&#8217;s Social & Demographic Trends project. &#8220;That says a lot about the state of race relations. Behaviors have changed and attitudes have changed.&#8221;

He noted that interracial marriages among Hispanics and Asians may be slowing somewhat as recent immigration and their rapid population growth provide minorities more ethnically similar partners to choose from. But Taylor believes the longer-term trend of intermarriage is likely to continue.

&#8220;For younger Americans, racial and ethnic diversity are a part of their lives,&#8221; he said.

The Pew study also tracks some divorce trends, citing studies using government data that found overall divorce rates higher for interracial couples. One study conducted a decade ago determined that mixed-race couples had a 41 percent chance of separation or divorce, compared to a 31 percent chance for those who married within their race.

Another analysis found divorce rates among mixed-race couples to be more dependent on the specific race combination, with white women who married outside their race more likely to divorce. Mixed marriages involving blacks and whites also were considered least stable, followed by Hispanic-white couples.

Other findings:

&#8212;Broken down by gender, black men were more than twice as likely as black women to marry someone outside their race &#8212; 24 percent to 9 percent. The reverse held true for Asian men &#8212; 17 percent intermarried, compared to 36 percent among Asian women.

&#8212;White-Asian couples who married had the highest median income, nearly $71,000. Behind them were the following race combinations: Asian-Asian ($62,000), white-white ($60,000), white-Hispanic ($57,900), white-black ($53,187), black-black ($47,700) and Hispanic-Hispanic (nearly $36,000).

&#8212;The top three states for white-black married couples are Virginia, North Carolina and Kansas, all with rates of about 3 percent.

Interracial marriages on the rise as US becomes more diverse, blurring nation&rsquo;s color lines - The Washington Post


----------



## Jade

I think, after 100 years, there won't be any 'pure' race.


----------



## Backbencher

Just goes to show that even African have a good chance in the U.S. hehe


----------



## NeutralCitizen

So ? Anything new ? This is already known.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jayron

Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZABASHO

jayron said:


> Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.


----------



## CONTINUATOR

jayron said:


> Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.



They can always get the fat ones, who has no race after all... LOL


----------



## CypressHill



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## below_freezing

jayron said:


> Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.


 
That's OK, the rich Asians interested in marrying other races can move to the UK and marry British blondes, while the poor can marry blacks.

British Chinese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In 1901, the first Chinese laundry opened in Poplar, and it was immediately stoned by a hostile xenophobic crowd. The Trades Union Congress (TUC), concerned about the importation of Chinese labour into the South African gold mines, suggested that the mine-owners and the Conservative government were "preventing South Africa becoming a white man's country". Also during that time, the first report on the Chinese in Britain was produced by the Liverpool City Council amidst concern over Chinese marrying English wives, gambling, and opium-taking. Liverpool's Chief Constable, however, expressed the view that the resident Chinese were "quiet, inoffensive and industrious people".


----------



## TruthSeeker

jayron said:


> Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.



It is even a bigger problem than what you say for Asian men given the Asian cultural preference for male children and the subsequent net higher abortion rate of Asian females in Asian societies. Therefore, Asian men should develop a love for African women.....Problem solved ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## breeze

I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

breeze said:


> White women are not restrained by *any* cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds ...



This statement is a gross exaggeration. "any" cultural values? Or did you mean not restrained by "the same" cultural values as women of other ethnic backgrounds.... ?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

breeze said:


> I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.



I agree with this.


----------



## RazPaK

breeze said:


> I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.




Looks like you've got some experience on your hands. However any woman can be loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## breeze

Muslim man with white woman






Black men with white women
















Indian/Pakistani men with white woman


----------



## Desert Fox

breeze said:


> I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.



Why? Lolz, they suck more than half of your wealth. I know a few Pakistani surgeons/doctors who married White women (obviously they won't marry a taxi driver or a guy who works at the gas station), one of them had a child with the lady but she divorced him, took half of his wealth and child support, the other Pakistani doctor's white wife did the same except she didn't have a kid with him. 

White women are gold diggers, so are majority of other women in the West, which is why White men are increasingly marrying Russia/Eastern European and East Asian women since they love the man for who he is rather than the depth of his pocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## breeze

Asian men with white women


----------



## longbrained

breeze said:


> I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.



It might not be a good choice for every one, though. The question of fidelity of white women is there. As well alot of muslim men are virgins before marriage but most if not all white women are not so they do not have the same level of experience and commitment.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




Desert Fox said:


> Why? Lolz, they suck more than half of your wealth. I know a few Pakistani surgeons/doctors who married White women (obviously they won't marry a taxi driver or a guy who works at the gas station), one of them had a child with the lady but she divorced him, took half of his wealth and child support, the other Pakistani doctor's white wife did the same except she didn't have a kid with him.
> 
> White women are gold diggers, so are majority of other women in the West, which is why White men are increasingly marrying Russia/Eastern European and East Asian women since they love the man for who he is rather than the depth of his pocket.



Yeah, I have seen these situations too. They take your wealth and children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Surprisingly my second gf was white. Nowadays its not uncommon to see different racial groups dating each other.


----------



## breeze




----------



## user1

*Did Marilyn Manson went through a Sex Change Procedure?*

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

Good news from US, anything that brings humanity together.

There is only one race, Human Race.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Actually Increase of White Women marrying blacks.


----------



## RazPaK

^

Bro you're making Muslims look bad by saying that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

breeze said:


> Take advantage of white women's* nonexistent cultural values* and restrictions.



Breeze, just because their values are different from yours does not mean theirs are "nonexistent". It is even conceivable that their cultural values are "superior" to yours .....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Karachiite

breeze said:


> Muslim men should follow the black man's example and approach white women as they can be very friendly and accepting. Take advantage of white women's nonexistent cultural values and restrictions.



You are disgusting and sick. You aren't even worthy of a reply. And stop posting these pics, if you are so horny then go to a **** site and watch all the interracial **** you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## breeze

TruthSeeker said:


> Breeze, just because their values are different from yours does not mean theirs are "nonexistent". It is even conceivable that their cultural values are "superior" to yours .....



What cultural values do white women have? Simply because white woman have nonexistent cultural values does not necessary have to be negative. And because they have no cultural values, they are accepting to men of all races, which is a good thing. This is what America is all about: diversity.


----------



## Birbal

TruthSeeker said:


> Breeze, just because their values are different from yours does not mean theirs are "nonexistent". It is even conceivable that their cultural values are "superior" to yours .....



In general, Americans (especially white Americans) tend to have fewer moral inhibitions towards most things, be it sleeping around, making money through unproductive means, or just being plain selfish. Thus, while "nonexistent" is a bit of an exaggeration, it isn't completely false.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CONTINUATOR

Its not that White women are all lined up for black man but its the opposite. There are huge effort from black men's part to hook up with a white woman. More effort more result and the girls from all races loved to be chased. From my experience most black hunters are kinda shameless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Birbal

CONTINUATOR said:


> Its not that White women are all lined up for black man but its the opposite. There are huge effort from black men's part to hook up with a white woman. More effort more result *and the girls from all races loved to be chased*. From my experience most black hunters are kinda shameless.



This is what I don't like. By acting hard to get and making guys go after them, girls encourage stalking behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

breeze said:


> Asian men with white women



Why are they either glasses wearing nerds, or heavily tattooed mafia types?


----------



## Birbal

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Why are they either glasses wearing nerds, or heavily tattooed mafia types?



What other kinds of Asian men are there in America?


----------



## Rig Vedic

In my opinion it is best for the kids if the genetic distance between parents is neither too high nor too low. Cousin marriages lead to genetically defective kids, and interracial marriages don't give great results either.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Look, the reason I started this thread was to get PDF viewers to think about racism. Racism is inherent in the human character. All humans have racist feelings. It is a self-protective instinct. However, it is not good for fostering harmony among peoples. In the USA, we have been struggling with racisism for the entire existence of the post-native American society, i.e. since 1607. First, we struggled with anti-native American racism, then with anti-black racism, then with anti-Asian racism, and now with anti-Latino prejudice. However, since the civil rights movement in the 1960's, American society has been moving toward a condition of ever diminishing racism with each new generation of Americans. Our racial intermarriage statistics are a measure of that. I ask the non-Americans here to consider your own societies. How much racial intermarriage is acceptable in your society? Those of you who think that the USA is a racist society should ask yourselves if this is really true in the context of human nature on this planet. Of all the national cultures you have personal knowledge of, where is inter-racial acceptance the most developed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

In the U.K. Interracial marriage has Quadrupled... Naturally, you see this trend moving swifly in the West...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Rig Vedic said:


> and interracial marriages don't give great results either.



Is there any scientific evidence to back up this assertion? I have never heard that inter-racial children under-perform "pure" racial children. Of course, the children of two high-performing parents, whatever their races may be, are the most likely to be high-performing as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

TruthSeeker said:


> Look, the reason I started this thread was to get PDF viewers to think about racism. Racism is inherent in the human character. All humans have racist feelings. It is a self-protective instinct. However, it is not good for fostering harmony among peoples. In the USA, we have been struggling with racisism for the entire existence of the post-native American society, i.e. since 1607. First, we struggled with anti-native American racism, then with anti-black racism, then with anti-Asian racism, and now with anti-Latino prejudice. However, since the civil rights movement in the 1960's, American society has been moving toward a condition of ever diminishing racism with each new generation of Americans. Our racial intermarriage statistics are a measure of that. I ask the non-Americans here to consider your own societies. How much racial intermarriage is acceptable in your society? Those of you who think that the USA is a racist society should ask yourselves if this is really true in the context of human nature on this planet. Of all the national cultures you have personal knowledge of, where is inter-racial acceptance the most developed?


 
All I know is that some women in China are called "international taxi" - anyone can get a ride for a small fee. This is including the poorest Africans and Southeast Asians, they do not discriminate . If this is any measure, then China is very low in racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

FairAndUnbiased said:


> If this is any measure, then China is very low in racism.



Well, if you think that your international taxi women are representative of PRC people as a whole, then perhaps you are correct. On the other hand, what is the attitude of the PRC population to inter-racial marriage? The point of this thread is that attitudes toward inter-racial marriage are more accurate measures of the racism inherent in a culture than is the willingness of taxi drivers to accept passengers of any race who will pay a good fare .....


----------



## user1

Rig Vedic said:


> In my opinion it is best for the kids if the genetic distance between parents is neither too high nor too low. Cousin marriages lead to genetically defective kids, and interracial marriages don't give great results either.



I also think that the *greater genetic distance* between parents might bring a *greater probability *of children with exceptional *mental acuity*; that also includes races which are purely *human social constructs*.

Some Examples: 

Aliya Sabur: World's Youngest Professor (Parents American and Iranian)
Steve Jobs: Apple Co-founder (Parents American and Syrian)
David Blaine: World Famous Illusionist (Parents Puerto Rican and Russian)
Larry Ellison: Oracle Co-founder (Parents Italian and Russian)

Paradoxically, Ashkenazi Jews are also endowed with an overall greater than average* IQ* but also have a prevalence of a greater than average frequency of genetic diseases among them. It's like different traits co-inheriting (linked) due to *inter-marriages*.


----------



## livingdead

Why people here are showing white women as trophies?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Birbal said:


> In general, Americans (especially white Americans) tend to have fewer moral inhibitions towards most things, *be it sleeping around, making money through unproductive means, or just being plain selfish*. Thus, while "nonexistent" is a bit of an exaggeration, it isn't completely false.



That is what capitalism does to moral/cultural values and ethics, and before someone jumps to conclusions, no i'm am not saying Muslim or eastern countries are any better when it comes to moral/cultural values and ethics, in fact the West excels (that is until now) in treating its citizens equally.


----------



## Desert Fox

hinduguy said:


> Why people here are showing white women as trophies?



Unfortunately, if it were a white person posting images of black women in such manner or women of any other race besides white, he would be labeled a racist bigot, but when some Arab or any other person from another race posts derogatory images and remarks about white women/people no one labels him a racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Desert Fox said:


> White women are gold diggers, so are majority of other women in the West, which is why White men are increasingly marrying Russia/Eastern European and East Asian women since they love the man for who he is rather than the depth of his pocket.



First remark is a bit of a generalization to say at least, second one does have little truth in it. Most white men import a Russian mail order bride or marry an East Asian woman, because they can't get a Western woman. A well educated, independent, assertive woman is way out of their league. Most of these lonely men who end up with Russian or an East Asian woman are ugly and old, and don't have the necessary social skills (shy). Most of these women however do not complain, because marrying a Western guy means financial improvement (even if the man is twice or three times older than her), and they well do make sure they are taken care of. Talk about gold diggers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longbrained

Desert Fox said:


> Unfortunately, if it were a white person posting images of black women in such manner or women of any other race besides white, he would be labeled a racist bigot, but when some Arab or any other person from another race posts derogatory images and remarks about white women/people no one labels him a racist.



Dude, he got banned for it. Though I agree no one protested, but it was not because of not seeing the racism in the posts but because the thread had been initiated by an American and Americans by and large are seen as colonialists on this forum so even if they come up with something +, still people will be reluctant to respond to it in a + way. It is natural. When your country continuously bombs millions of people to death every decade, most of the world population are not going to accept any moral superiority from such people. The truth is, there is still more racism in US than let's say, in Pakistan, India or China. As for the rest, we have our own bigots, so let's not act like angels. But our bigotry comes mostly from lack of knowledge which is not unique to us. Even the guy who initiated this thread came out and said, racism is a natural instinct which is completely BS. There is no such natural instinct. We only like to mate with people who are like us, and color does not play a role in it though other physical attributes might. The fact is the farther you marry, the better your children are going to be. From a genetics point of view, on average we have six fatal genes in each one of us. The genes that can kill us since each encode for a serious genetical disease. The reason most of us are safe is because we get two copies of each gene, one from our father, the other from mother. The probability that both these genes are going to be the same is more if you marry in family and least when you marry some one from another race altogether from a far away land. So though it is a good thing to marry from other races but the cultural difference can be so huge that it might effect the life of yours as well as the children. So it is a double edge sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

Cool I am mixed too  My mum is Indian (Sindhi/ Kutchi) and my dad is Japanese from Yokohama

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kavish

breeze said:


> Muslim man with white woman



^^^ just a correction:-
he is not muslim..

Naveen Andrews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> ^^^Naveen William Sidney Andrews (born 17 January 1969) is a British American actor......
> .................................................................................................................................
> he was born in Lambeth, London, *the son of Nirmala, a psychologist, and Stanley Andrews, a businessman,[1] both Malayali Nasrani immigrants from Kerala, India*....................................*He also starred in Kama Sutra: A Tale of Love (1996)*, Mighty Joe Young (1998) and Bride and Prejudice (2004).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Birbal

TruthSeeker said:


> Look, the reason I started this thread was to get PDF viewers to think about racism. Racism is inherent in the human character. All humans have racist feelings. It is a self-protective instinct. However, it is not good for fostering harmony among peoples. In the USA, we have been struggling with racisism for the entire existence of the post-native American society, i.e. since 1607. First, we struggled with anti-native American racism, then with anti-black racism, then with anti-Asian racism, and now with anti-Latino prejudice. However, since the civil rights movement in the 1960's, American society has been moving toward a condition of ever diminishing racism with each new generation of Americans. Our racial intermarriage statistics are a measure of that. I ask the non-Americans here to consider your own societies. How much racial intermarriage is acceptable in your society? Those of you who think that the USA is a racist society should ask yourselves if this is really true in the context of human nature on this planet. Of all the national cultures you have personal knowledge of, where is inter-racial acceptance the most developed?



Aside from the South, the US is in a pretty good position compared to most of the world when it comes to direct racism. There is still the socioeconomic legacy of slavery, but America has made great progress. I can't say the same about multiculturalism though. In the entire West, there is great resistance to multiculturalism. It isn't as bad in the United States which is fundamentally an immigrant nation, but conservatives (and even many moderates) want everyone in America to adopt 'Merikan culture.


----------



## Desert Fox

Cloakedvessel said:


> First remark is a bit of a generalization to say at least, second one does have little truth in it. Most white men import a Russian mail order bride or marry an East Asian woman,* because they can't get a Western woman.*


Or maybe because they don't want a western woman. Eastern women are family orientated, willing to have children and raise a family, while western women only care about fashion, partying, and having affairs with another guy every week (even married ones).
Think men are the unfaithful sex? A study shows WOMEN are the biggest cheats - they're just better at lying about it



Cloakedvessel said:


> A well educated, independent, assertive woman is way out of their league.



There is no such thing as fidelity when it comes to western women, they get tired of one guy and move on to the next, for them its just like changing clothes. Western women don't like to settle down and have a family, which is why White population is decreasing in Europe as well as North America (Canada/America). *By 2050 Europe will be majority Islamic, say hello to Shariah Europeans.*

Angela Merkel: Germany will become Islamic state

Forecast: Europe under Islam by 2050


----------



## untitled

Desert Fox said:


> .....while western women only care about fashion, partying, and having affairs....



Unfortunately such woman exist in our society too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Not a good thing. Though I am not a racist, this dilutes the origins of both the sides and kids end up adopting some third otherwise unrelated cultural mindset. 

While US is a melting pot country, it cannot be said the same thing for others. I think US would become like Brazil at this rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

In the West there is phenomena called White flight. If in certain area or suburb number of non-white people start increasing the white population starts to move to areas which are predominantly white.

There are plenty of areas in west where you will find mostly Asian, Arab, south Asian or black populations. People instinctively want to live people of their own culture


----------



## Desert Fox

Tshering22 said:


> Not a good thing. Though I am not a racist, this dilutes the origins of both the sides and kids end up adopting some third otherwise unrelated cultural mindset.


True, what you pointed out is a fact that majority of people tend to ignore because it is not politically correct, also due to their own ulterior motives.



Tshering22 said:


> While US is a melting pot country, it cannot be said the same thing for others. I think US would become like Brazil at this rate.



Well, the white European race has brought its own downfall, allowing ultra liberalism to takeover their societies, third wave feminism, allowing homosexuality, materialism, and large scale abortion triggering a worldwide genocide of their own people:

Global White Population to Plummet to Single Digit?Black Population to Double | National Policy Institute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

pdf_shurtah said:


> In the West there is phenomena called White flight. If in certain area or suburb number of non-white people start increasing the white population starts to move to areas which are predominantly white.



But why? I mean living in the same country there should be at least some sense of being from a common country. There's absolutely no reason why this has to be done. 

Not good for a country that is considered the melting pot of the world.



> There are plenty of areas in west where you will find mostly Asian, Arab, south Asian or black populations. People instinctively want to live people of their own culture



True.


----------



## yoku

pdf_shurtah said:


> Unfortunately such woman exist in our society too



I think there's nothing unfortunate about that. All women at some point in life move on and marry eventually. Even if they stay and enjoy their lives forever, you can't expect people to behave in certain manner/ hold certain ideals you deem ideal.

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




Tshering22 said:


> But why? I mean living in the same country there should be at least some sense of being from a common country. There's absolutely no reason why this has to be done.
> 
> Not good for a country that is considered the melting pot of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> True.



Community living is natural until to goes to a level of Ghettos


----------



## yoku

Desert Fox said:


> Or maybe because they don't want a western woman. Eastern women are family orientated, willing to have children and raise a family, while western women only care about fashion, partying, and having affairs with another guy every week (even married ones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as fidelity when it comes to western women, they get tired of one guy and move on to the next, for them its just like changing clothes. Western women don't like to settle down and have a family, which is why White population is decreasing in Europe as well as North America (Canada/America). *By 2050 Europe will be majority Islamic, say hello to Shariah Europeans.*



You seem to be very happy about Islamic Europe. 

There's is term for this ' Muslim Majoritarianism '. Obsession among some Islamist Muslims about Demographic take over of societies they live in and replace the culture with Islamic culture. This is achieved by self segregation from the rest of the society and stridently opposing assimilation in to the societies that they live in while they are in minority.


----------



## untitled

yoku said:


> You seem to be very happy about Islamic Europe....



We are not happy but it is the west which is afraid. Is it our fault that their population is decreasing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yoku

pdf_shurtah said:


> We are not happy but it is the west which is afraid. Is it our fault that their population is decreasing ?



Assimilation part is important. Not just demographics.

Say for example, a Parsi guy settles in London. After a good 30 years he will be a Londoner. He doesn't envision a parsi London. If wants to live a parsi society so badly he already has a Parsi society elsewhere in the world. Why change London's Culture to suit his taste and make this world a boring place without diversity.

Contrast this with Londonistan Fans in UK.


----------



## Desert Fox

yoku said:


> You seem to be very happy about Islamic Europe.
> 
> There's is term for this ' Muslim Majoritarianism '. Obsession among some Islamist Muslims about Demographic take over of societies they live in and replace the culture with Islamic culture. This is achieved by self segregation from the rest of the society and stridently opposing assimilation in to the societies that they live in while they are in minority.



First of all, Europeans are the ones who are importing immigrants from Muslim countries because Europe has been witnessing decline in native population in the past 3 decades, is that the fault of Muslims??

Is it our fault White European women are busy having abortions, or just don't want to have children because their body figures are more important to them? They fear that if they have children they won't be attractive anymore, the insecurity along with third wave ultra feminism that has pushed the white race to its decline, and you are here blaming Muslims lol@ you.



yoku said:


> You seem to be very happy about Islamic Europe.


Why are you bringing me into this? It's an inevitable reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yoku

Desert Fox said:


> First of all, Europeans are the ones who are importing immigrants from Muslim countries because Europe has been witnessing decline in native population in the past 3 decades, is that the fault of Muslims??
> 
> Is it our fault White European women are busy having abortions, or just don't want to have children because their body figures are more important to them? They fear that if they have children they won't be attractive anymore, the insecurity along with third wave ultra feminism that has pushed the white race to its decline, and you are here blaming Muslims lol@ you.



Read post #58


----------



## untitled

yoku said:


> Assimilation part is important



Define Assimilation 



yoku said:


> Say for example, a Parsi guy settles in London. After a good 30 years he will be a Londoner. He doesn't envision a parsi London.



Now matter how much he assimilates he will be asked (and probably his kids too) where he is from (unless he is white)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

yoku said:


> Assimilation part is important. Not just demographics.
> 
> Say for example, a Parsi guy settles in London. After a good 30 years he will be a Londoner. He doesn't envision a parsi London. If wants to live a parsi society so badly he already has a Parsi society elsewhere in the world. Why change London's Culture to suit his taste and make this world a boring place without diversity.
> 
> Contrast this with Londonistan Fans in UK.



If that is the case with the Muslims of Europe (that they want to make Europe Islamic), then again, it is the Europeans to blame, they are the ones who have this open border policy allowing millions of illiterate immigrants from Islamic countries into Europe because Europe is facing shortage of work force, Muslims are not at fault here. This is what happens when you let ultral liberals take over your society and allow mass abortions.

Islamic Europe is now inevitable reality, live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yoku

pdf_shurtah said:


> Define Assimilation
> 
> 
> 
> Now matter how much he assimilates he will be asked (and probably his kids too) where he is from (unless he is white)



SO????.............


----------



## untitled

Desert Fox said:


> Islamic Europe is now inevitable reality, live with it.



I think that is the only reason why Turkey is not allowed in the EU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cloakedvessel

> Or maybe because they don't want a western woman.



They want a woman who is less demanding and more compliant, true.



> Eastern women are family orientated, willing to have children and raise a family,



Most of these women get involved with Western men, a perfect stranger, is because of economical motives. East Asian women marry a Western man to help their poor families. After their marriage they send money to their families back home. East European women do it to have a better life for themselves. These women are much more individualistic and see their marriage as an entree ticket to a Western consumption society, where they can buy things which they long for. So this has little do with pleasing their husband.




> while western women only care about fashion, partying, and having affairs with another guy every week (even married ones).
> Think men are the unfaithful sex? A study shows WOMEN are the biggest cheats - they're just better at lying about it



Very bold statement. Which you try to back up with an article from a sensational, implausible paper. Just giving a link doesn't say much. Please substantiate your claims with actual numbers and arguments based on those researchs.




Desert Fox said:


> There is no such thing as fidelity when it comes to western women, they get tired of one guy and move on to the next, for them its just like changing clothes. Western women don't like to settle down and have a family, which is why White population is decreasing in Europe as well as North America (Canada/America). *By 2050 Europe will be majority Islamic, say hello to Shariah Europeans.*
> 
> Angela Merkel: Germany will become Islamic state
> 
> Forecast: Europe under Islam by 2050



You do realise that these claims originate from far right/muslim hating groups, who want to exaggerate the ''Islam danger", to gain support? And that this claim is already debunked and refuted? Furthermore it has nothing to do with the subject at hand.

Population is decreasing in Europe. True, but it makes two to make a baby. What do you think of the men?

If population is decreasing in Europe because women screwing around like they change clothes, why is for example the population in Japan decreasing so rapidly, maybe even more? Are Japanese women sluts as well, even more sluttier?


----------



## yoku

Desert Fox said:


> If that is the case with the Muslims of Europe (that they want to make Europe Islamic), then again, it is the Europeans to blame, they are the ones who have this open border policy allowing millions of illiterate immigrants from Islamic countries into Europe because Europe is facing shortage of work force, Muslims are not at fault here. This is what happens when you let ultral liberals take over your society and allow mass abortions.
> 
> Islamic Europe is now inevitable reality, live with it.



Blame? for what? who's blaming anyone. I am simply asking you why are you so happy about Islamising Europe? Aren't you happy with 50 odd countires already Majority Muslims and some of them Islamic and some of in process of becoming more Islamic. 

Why'd you be happy about Europe turning in to Islamic Europe. Aren't happy with Multicultural Multi racial Europe? why does it have to be Islamic?


----------



## untitled

yoku said:


> SO????.............



So... what I was saying as long as immigration from Muslim countries will continue, this will bring about changes in the British (or any western) society and immigrants will leave their mark. Why then only Muslims are target of fear mongering ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Birbal

pdf_shurtah said:


> Now matter how much he assimilates he will be asked (and probably his kids too) where he is from (unless he is white)



That's not completely fair though. Interest in a person's heritage does not imply lack of acceptance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

yoku said:


> Why'd you be happy about Europe turning in to Islamic Europe. Aren't happy with Multicultural Multi racial Europe? why does it have to be Islamic?



If you don't want to become Muslim no one is forcing you or is their?. Plus it is my personal belief that every religion/belief will exist throughout history in one form or the other (whether in majority or in minority)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Cloakedvessel said:


> Most of these women get involved with Western men, a perfect stranger, is because of economical motives. East Asian women marry a Western man to help their poor families. After their marriage they send money to their families back home. East European women do it to have a better life for themselves. *These women are much more individualistic* and see their marriage as an entree ticket to a Western consumption society, where they can buy things which they long for. So this has little do with pleasing their husband.


If that were the case then why would they have children when they can just use the guy to get a visa and citizenship and then divorce him? 






Cloakedvessel said:


> Very bold statement.


If it is then im sure you can prove it wrong.



Cloakedvessel said:


> Which you try to back up with an article from a sensational, implausible paper.


So it becomes "sensational" implausible", but when it bashes Muslims you people openly use it.



Cloakedvessel said:


> Just giving a link doesn't say much. Please substantiate your claims with actual numbers and arguments based on those researchs.


Of course, the article does give references, that is if you even bothered reading it.






Cloakedvessel said:


> You do realise that these claims originate from far right/muslim hating groups, who want to exaggerate the ''Islam danger", to gain support?


Even if we exclude these groups, the reality remains that majority of Europe's population will be made up of third world immigrants, most of whom are from Islamic countries. If you think otherwise then bring up a valid counter argument.



Cloakedvessel said:


> And that this claim is already debunked and refuted?


By whom? If so post link or something.





Cloakedvessel said:


> Population is decreasing in Europe. True, but it makes two to make a baby. What do you think of the men?


Them men aren't even masculine anymore, they have become submissive sissies to third wave ultra feminist, but that is expected of a society that is ruled by women. Its actually funny how European women have to be piad by the governments to have children , Capitalism at its best.



> in 2003 Falivena let it be known he would pay *10,000 euros (about $15,000)* for every woman &#8212; local or immigrant, married or single &#8212; *who would give birth to and rear a child in the village.*


No Babies? - Declining Population in Europe - NYTimes.com



Cloakedvessel said:


> If population is decreasing in Europe because women screwing around like they change clothes, why is for example the population in Japan decreasing so rapidly, maybe even more? Are Japanese women sluts as well, even more sluttier?



Western societies in general are become feminist dominated, with the men subjugated to the demands of third wave ultra feminist women as well as the materialism that has completely destroyed traditions. As a result, Japanese men as well as European men have become feminine and no longer take interest in women due to their demanding materialistic and dominant nature, instead they have turned to "sex dolls":


> "A human girl can cheat on you or betray you sometimes, but these dolls never do those thing. They belong to me 100 percent," says the engineer who has spent more than 2 million yen ($16,000) over the past decade on the dolls.


Japan's lonely hearts turn to dolls for sex, company | Reuters



> Many commentators in the Japanese and international media have laid the problem squarely at the feet of soshoku danshi -- "herbivore men" -- a term coined by pop culture columnist Maki Fukasawa in 2006. *It refers to Japanese young men who have rejected their culture's traditional definition of masculinity, and seemingly eschew relationships with the opposite sex as part.*
> 
> CNN spoke to a Midori Saida, a 24-year-old Japanese woman who described "herbivore men" as "flaky and weak."
> 
> *"We like manly men," she said. "We are not interested in those boys -- at all."*


Japan Population Decline: Third Of Nation's Youth Have 'No Interest' In Sex (VIDEO)


----------



## Desert Fox

yoku said:


> Blame? for what? who's blaming anyone. I am simply asking you why are *you* so happy about Islamising Europe? Aren't *you* happy with 50 odd countires already Majority Muslims and some of them Islamic and some of in process of becoming more Islamic. Why'd *you* be happy about Europe turning in to Islamic Europe. Aren't happy with Multicultural Multi racial Europe? why does it have to be Islamic?



Why do you keep dragging me into the argument? Its not about me being happy or not, its about the inevitable reality, Europe's population will become majority Muslims by 2050.



yoku said:


> Why'd you be happy about Europe turning in to Islamic Europe. Aren't happy with *Multicultural Multi racial Europe*? why does it have to be Islamic?



Europe is already multicultural failed region, since there are Muslims of various backgrounds in Europe, there is no integration, Europe will be dominated by the majority, who BTW, will be Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Tshering22 said:


> Not a good thing. Though I am not a racist, this dilutes the origins of both the sides and kids end up adopting some third otherwise unrelated cultural mindset.
> 
> While US is a melting pot country, it cannot be said the same thing for others. I think US would become like Brazil at this rate.



I had the exact same thought but again I was afraid of being labelled a racist. I believe that a marriage can last longer if there is very less differences b/n the partners especially in countries like India where the marriage is b/n 2 families rather than 2 individuals.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

White Population is declining noting to hide about that, in the USA they won't be a majority for the first time by 2040-2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

I agree with Breeze on the many points he stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

NeutralCitizen said:


> White Population is declining noting to hide about that, in the USA they won't be a majority for the first time by 2040-2050.



Anyways it seems the surest way to have population control is to ensure high living standards coupled with high tax. Add to that feminism, alimony payment, high cost of healthcare and higher education and men will say good bye to marriage.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

harpoon said:


> Anyways it seems the surest way to have population control is to ensure high living standards coupled with high tax. Add to that feminism, alimony payment, high cost of healthcare and higher education and men will say good bye to marriage.



Whites don't tend to have as many children as other races, usa already has high living standards however you can still see the US population growing, yes I hate feminism truly an evil that needs to be destroyed.


----------



## harpoon

NeutralCitizen said:


> *Whites don't tend to have as many children as other races*, usa already has high living standards however you can still see the US population growing, yes I hate feminism truly an evil that needs to be destroyed.



May be now but large white families was all too normal upto the mid 20th century. 

When it comes to living standards US lags behind Scandinavian countries which also has one of the highest tax rates and they suffer from low birth rates.

There should be equality of genders..thats up to where my support for feminism goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

harpoon said:


> May be now but large white families was all too normal upto the mid 20th century.
> 
> When it comes to living standards US lags behind Scandinavian countries which also has one of the highest tax rates and they suffer from low birth rates.
> 
> There should be equality of genders..thats up to where my support for feminism goes.



Many simply stopped that. while the US standards is not as good as Scandinavia we have high birth rates from Blacks and Latinos. 

Of course I agree with Equality of the Genders but Feminism is something else topic for another time.


----------



## longbrained

yoku said:


> SO????.............



It means, he is never going to be a Londoner. He can act like one, but never be one without a question to answer to remind him of his roots by the real Londoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Why would any guy want to get married in the US anyway? Do they seriously want to get hosed in divorce/family courts and get 80% of their wealth stolen from them?


----------



## gubbi

Wow. Many of the posts reek of misogynist attitudes and outright bigotry!! People expressing opinionated views on things they hardly have any knowledge or experience of!

The whole point of the OP's article posted was that people here in US are becoming ever more tolerant and accepting of others irrespective of their race, religion, creed, orientation or gender etc.. And yet, some people living in the US and many parts of the world cannot digest the fact that all humans are equal irrespective of racial barriers we seem to have "nurtured" all for that false sense of superiority among equals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NeutralCitizen

I encourage interracial marriage I simply stated the white population is declining and won't be the majority there is noting racist about that.

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

Why not we have Gay Indian-Chinese men getting married.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Here it is 

Interracial marriage: Who is most likely to &#8216;marry out,&#8217; and where | Multi-American


----------



## NeutralCitizen

pdf_shurtah said:


> Unfortunately such woman exist in our society too



Women in all societies do, Gold Diggers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

NeutralCitizen said:


> White Population is declining noting to hide about that, in the USA they won't be a majority for the first time by 2040-2050.


 
assuming that's true, so what?


----------



## livingdead

NeutralCitizen said:


> Whites don't tend to have as many children as other races, usa already has high living standards however you can still see the US population growing, yes I hate feminism truly an evil that needs to be destroyed.



It depends on society, there are states in India where population is in decline.
The population growth of Iran is very low.
The parsis in India is almost a dying species, because of their lower than replacement level population growth.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

anon45 said:


> assuming that's true, so what?



No point really, Whites are marrying other races. I have already stated that it is natural.

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




hinduguy said:


> It depends on society, there are states in India where population is in decline.
> The population growth of Iran is very low.
> The parsis in India is almost a dying species, because of their lower than replacement level population growth.



Currently now Latinos and Blacks are growing due to the birth rate whites in the USA have less kids and are marrying other races.
Minorities expected to be majority in 2050 - CNN


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

TruthSeeker said:


> Well, if you think that your international taxi women are representative of PRC people as a whole, then perhaps you are correct. On the other hand, what is the attitude of the PRC population to inter-racial marriage? The point of this thread is that attitudes toward inter-racial marriage are more accurate measures of the racism inherent in a culture than is the willingness of taxi drivers to accept passengers of any race who will pay a good fare .....



I remember some sources but can't be bothered to look them up right now. From what I remember, there were 1900 women and 400 men marrying foreigners in Shanghai, a city of 23 million, in 2008. In 2010, there were 1700 women and 250 men marrying foreigners in Jiangsu, a province of 100 million next to Shanghai. The rate of foreign marriages is going up, with the share of increase going from women in the 90's to men in the 00's. The most common marriages for Chinese woman-Foreign man in both provinces is Japanese, accounting for 40%. The most common marriages for Chinese man-Foreign woman in both provinces is Vietnamese, accounting for 20%.

In Guangdong there were 30000 native citizens involved in marriages to foreigners, the ratio was 2:1 for women:men. Guangdong's statistics are different; they count Chinese citizens living outside the PRC (Chinese citizens with foreign green cards), Taiwanese, Hong Kong and Macao as "foreigners". People with foreign passports (Non-PRC/ROC/Hong Kong/Macao) made up 10% of the total.

The divorce rate for marriages to Japanese is 30% and the divorce rate for marriages to Canadians is 40%.



Desert Fox said:


> If that were the case then why would they have children when they can just use the guy to get a visa and citizenship and then divorce him?



They do that all the time especially the ones in Singapore. From my personal observations as a Chinese in the US, Chinese in the US (Not Chinese-Americans) do not usually go for whites. This is because they are usually rich, highly educated, or both so do not see marriage to foreigners as a visa ticket. The uneducated can't go and they can't speak English well enough and there's a deep cultural barrier for both rich and unrich. 

Singapore has much more relaxed immigration rules so the less educated can go there, and they will see marriage as a ticket to Singapore PR. In addition, Singapore also speaks Chinese and has Asian culture so there's no culture or language barrier.

My estimate is, for every culture, the culture/language barrier can increase the obstacles for immigration by a factor of 3-4 times vs. GDP. That is to say, another country has to be over 3-4x richer than the native one to be attractive for immigration. That's why Chinese immigration started dropping since 2009; China finally became only 3x poorer than other East Asian countries. However, Indian immigration is skyrocketing upwards. That also explains why Russia is losing whites to Western Europe (3x richer), but no longer to Israel (only 2x richer), and attracting blacks and Central Asian migrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I know loads of mixed-race people, though obviously it is not as prevalent here as it is in the USA.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Those race mixers are mostly proned to suffer the identity crisis, if America is a rich superpower, everyone wants to become American, if she becomes poorer, then who would be eager to become one of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I know loads of mixed-race people, though obviously it is not as prevalent here as it is in the USA.



It's weird but I recently just saw a Gay Indian-Chinese couple the first I ever seen.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

NeutralCitizen said:


> It's weird but I recently just saw a Gay Indian-Chinese couple the first I ever seen.



That sounds like a nightmare. 

Though I personally have never seen one Chinese-Indian mixed race couple here. It almost always seems to be Chinese-Caucasian.

And also I haven't seen many gay mixed race couples either.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Why are they either glasses wearing nerds, or heavily tattooed mafia types?




What other kind of Asian men would there be ?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

NeutralCitizen said:


> What other kind of Asian men would there be ?



LOL, out of all the people I know here, less than 10% fall into either one of those categories. 

Though I guess it might be different in the USA.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> Though I personally have never seen one Chinese-Indian mixed race couple here. It almost always seems to be Chinese-Caucasian.
> 
> And also I haven't seen many gay mixed race couples either.



I've seen a few black-white gay couples probably some spanish as well. Chinese-Indian Couples are Rare, through Chinese-Caucasian are normal, I've even seen some Chinese-Japanese couples.

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, out of all the people I know here, less than 10% fall into either one of those categories.
> 
> Though I guess it might be different in the USA.


Hahah your probably right the nerdy ones or heavily tattooed mafia tend to be near the west coast of the the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I know loads of mixed-race people, though obviously it is not as prevalent here as it is in the USA.



HK is still conservative Chinese Nationalism/Confucianism in their heart, despite hundred years of colonization, it still remains over 90% of Han Chinese by blood, very few race mixers among them, pretty much like the other Chinese groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

breeze said:


> Asian men with white women



There are more types then this.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Does race exist?

How do you define it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> HK is still conservative Chinese Nationalism/Confucianism in their heart, despite hundred years of colonization, it still remains 90% of Han Chinese by blood, very few race mixers among them, pretty much like the other Chinese groups.



95% Han Chinese actually. 

Most of the mixed-race people here are expatriates and their families, not HK locals.


----------



## yahya07

Eddie Griffin - BM/WF vs WM/BF - YouTube

Was just watching this, hilarious : D


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Heres a Russian Chinese love child 





VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Those race mixers are mostly proned to suffer the identity crisis, if America is a rich superpower, everyone wants to become American, if she becomes poorer, then who would be eager to become one of them?



correct. ask any of those people whether they'd consider a white Ukrainian or white Russian, no way!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chinese-Dragon said:


> 95% Han Chinese actually.
> 
> Most of the mixed-race people here are expatriates and their families, not HK locals.



Same for CPC, they did have many of their members marrying the Soviet women in the pre-1960s era, but now all those race mixers are gone, since CPC always believes it is very insecure to allow those race mixers to hold the top leading position in China.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NeutralCitizen said:


> There are more types then this.



Picture #1 and 7 were taken in China. The rest are overseas Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Anyone Remember Gordan Chang ? The Half Chinese dude who hates himself for being half chinese


----------



## NeutralCitizen

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Does race exist?
> 
> How do you define it?



Why not look it up, next you will be asking did Atlantis exist.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> correct. ask any of those people whether they'd consider a white Ukrainian or white Russian, no way!



Russians and Ukrainians both descended from the same Eastern Slavic lineage, so they are perfectly assimilable to each other, but in the western world, they are still to be considered as the unassimilable whites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Russians and Ukrainians both descended from the same Eastern Slavic lineage, so they are perfectly assimilable to each other, but in the western world, they are still to be considered as the unassimilable whites.



Have to agree.


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> HK is still conservative Chinese Nationalism/Confucianism in their heart, despite hundred years of colonization, it still remains over 90% of Han Chinese by blood, very few race mixers among them, pretty much like the other Chinese groups.



I think Chinese are more opened mind.


----------



## Desert Fox

Soorma said:


> If U want to let your head buried in ur 4rse , so be it!!
> 
> For starters- 1 - My wife is white too... she aint a gold digger.. she stood with me , through the test of time... (without going in too much details for a ***** like U).
> 
> 2- Eastern EU women are white too!!
> Stop generalising U hypocrite!! its like saying all paistanis are terrorists!! Damn you...
> Keep ur ultra silly / ultra uneducated and ultra lame comments to yourself...



Wow, looks like someone's @$$ caught on fire from my post. Listen you piece of pig dung, i did not personally attack anyone in my post unlike you, and if you think i said something wrong then counter it with a proper argument instead of resorting to personal attack because your frustrated behind can't reply in a constructive manner.



Soorma said:


> its like saying all paistanis are terrorists!!


But European governments already do that, so nothing new for us here.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NeutralCitizen said:


> Anyone Remember Gordan Chang ? The Half Chinese dude who hates himself for being half chinese



Gordon Chang thinks he is a 100% purebred white even though his father is a Chinese and was considered "colored" like blacks. Only when he tries to sell his books, does he become "Chinese".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthSeeker

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Gordon Chang thinks he is a 100% purebred white even though his father is a Chinese and was considered "colored" like blacks. Only when he tries to sell his books, does he become "Chinese".



You lie. You have no way of knowing what Gordon Chang "thinks". You are a racist through and through. There, I have said about you what you say about him. I can no more prove what I just said about you than you can prove what you said about him. Stop the character assassination!


----------



## Birbal

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Gordon Chang thinks he is a 100% purebred white even though his father is a Chinese and was considered "colored" like blacks. Only when he tries to sell his books, does he become "Chinese".



Not as bad as Nikki Haley though. She's transformed herself into a white... She's a race-traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Birbal said:


> Not as bad as Nikki Haley though. She's transformed herself into a white... She's a race-traitor.



More totally racist BS. Birbal, I thought you were more honest. Now, I see you are as racist as any KKK person in Nikki Haley's world. Shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Gordon Chang thinks he is a 100% purebred white even though his father is a Chinese and was considered "colored" like blacks. Only when he tries to sell his books, does he become "Chinese".



Chang was trying to sell his corny book back that predicated china would collapse in 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

it is a very good thing & is a positive news i am my self a big supporter of interracial marriages we need interracial marriages & interactions to keep the curse of the pro-homogeneous sentiment led theories at bay 

http://www.toronto.ca/diversity/poster_gallery/helix_large.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Birbal said:


> Not as bad as Nikki Haley though. She's transformed herself into a white... She's a race-traitor.



Looking at this one couldn't tell if she was ever Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Gordon Chang thinks he is a 100% purebred white even though his father is a Chinese and was considered "colored" like blacks. Only when he tries to sell his books, does he become "Chinese".



Chang was trying to sell his corny book back that predicated china would collapse in 2006. Heres the video where Chang talks of his terrible relationship with Daddy( Chinese) and shows his hatred for being chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waffen SS

Marrying can never be a good idea whether to white or non-white woman.

Women are just women no matter what race they belong to.

CELIBACY IS THE BEST POLICY. No women and no kids and therefore, no problems in life.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Waffen SS said:


> Marrying can never be a good idea whether to white or non-white woman.
> 
> Women are just women no matter what race they belong to.
> 
> CELIBACY IS THE BEST POLICY. No women and no kids and therefore, no problems in life.



It depends if people agree with Marriage or not my friend however it's the will of the universe to spread your seed to women so they can produces your kids even through you will probably be long gone before taking care of them.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Waffen SS said:


> CELIBACY IS THE BEST POLICY. No women and no kids and therefore, no problems in life.



The American Shaker religious group (The United Society of Believers in Christ&#8217;s Second Appearing) espoused your philosophy of life in the 18th and early 19th century in the USA. They grew only by having converts, reaching about 20,000 members in 1840. Unfortunately for them celibacy did not bode well for their future. As of ~ 1990 there were only three remaining Shakers living.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Marriage isn't as strong as it use to be in the USA as it was during the 1950's 1960's and 70's.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

TruthSeeker said:


> The American Shaker religious group (The United Society of Believers in Christs Second Appearing) espoused your philosophy of life in the 18th and early 19th century in the USA. They grew only by having converts, reaching about 20,000 members in 1840. Unfortunately for them celibacy did not bode well for their future. As of ~ 1990 there were only three remaining Shakers living.



Everyone has their own belief on Marriage and things, however people tend to settle down when they are ready, marriage and having kids has big economic costs including social pressure.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Waffen SS said:


> Marrying can never be a good idea whether to white or non-white woman.
> 
> Women are just women no matter what race they belong to.
> 
> CELIBACY IS THE BEST POLICY. No women and no kids and therefore, no problems in life.



The following sayings about the Prophet also address celibacy:

"There have been people who have come to the prophet and explained how they love to be engaged in prayer and fasting for the sake of God. The Prophet Mohammed told them that, despite this being good, it is also a blessing to raise a family, to remain moderate and not to concentrate too much on one aspect as not only can this be unhealthy for an individual as well as upon society, it may also take one away from God."

"The Prophet Muhammad said that he who does not do nikah (marry) is not from me (does not follow my example)."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

*
Well,This thread seem to have attracted the misgyonist and racist brigade suffering from classical Inferiority complex who would be the first one to claim themselves of victim of racism by those inherently racist whites.*




below_freezing said:


> That's OK, the rich Asians interested in marrying other races can move to the UK and marry British blondes, while the poor can marry blacks.



Are you simply stupid or a CCP indoctrinated racist?
Knowing chinese on this forum you are both.




Desert Fox said:


> Why? Lolz, they suck more than half of your wealth. I know a few Pakistani surgeons/doctors who married White women (obviously they won't marry a taxi driver or a guy who works at the gas station), one of them had a child with the lady but she divorced him, took half of his wealth and child support, the other Pakistani doctor's white wife did the same except she didn't have a kid with him.
> 
> *White women are gold diggers*, so are majority of other women in the West, which is why White men are increasingly marrying Russia/Eastern European and East Asian women since they love the man for who he is rather than the depth of his pocket.



Aren't you overgeneralising.Why did this golddigger waited to sire a child if wealth was only motive,As far as my understanding goes awomen in America gets half of the property irrespective of whether they have a child or not.And don't bring child welfare payments into this.Raising child is very costly in USA.She would be saving nothing.
My take on this incident is that after the child was born,the husband sticking true to his South Asian values wanted her to sit at home and suspend her life.The women was not into this which became the cause of divorce.



breeze said:


> I encourage Muslim men to court white women like how black men do. White women are not restrained by any cultural values like women of other ethnic backgrounds, so getting friendly with white women is not difficult. *White women are accepting to men of all races and backgrounds. We should all take advantage of this.*





breeze said:


> What cultural values do white women have? Simply because *white woman have nonexistent cultural values *does not necessary have to be negative. And because they have no cultural values, they are accepting to men of all races, which is a good thing. This is what America is all about: diversity.



Being an Indian,i have came across a lot of peice of turds like you.You people are incapable of wooing a women who is your equal.You are functionally impotent men who can get an erection only with a submissive women.Losers like you blame women for their impotency. 

And use your real flags.False flagging defeats the very purpose of having flags.



Birbal said:


> Not as bad as Nikki Haley though. She's transformed herself into a white... She's a race-traitor.



The comment is obnoxious and racist.Instead nearly all your comments were but there was no first among the equal so i quoted this one only.

BTW- What is your year of Birth and your political views?

I am not asking this to insult you but just wanted to know whether your formative years were during Indira Gandhi's Commie regime when hating evil americans was part of curriculum.

Are you a Commie?



gubbi said:


> Wow. Many of the posts reek of misogynist attitudes and outright bigotry!! People expressing opinionated views on things they hardly have any knowledge or experience of!



I second that.

A man who has no respect for women is no man at all.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

genmirajborgza786 said:


> it is a very good thing & is a positive news i am my self a big supporter of interracial marriages we need interracial marriages & interactions to keep the curse of the pro-homogeneous sentiment led theories at bay
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/diversity/poster_gallery/helix_large.jpg



Yeah why not different colors but tastes the same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

We need some diversity, but not everyone wants to be a mulatto, so spare us of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NeutralCitizen said:


> Chang was trying to sell his corny book back that predicated china would collapse in 2006. Heres the video where Chang talks of his terrible relationship with Daddy( Chinese) and shows his hatred for being chinese.



Let me see if I misunderstood perhaps my English comprehension is bad: "I was beaten every day by white kids at school for being half Chinese. Instead of being angry at the bullies, I am angry at my father's race for making me a 'colored' and that is why I want my father's country to collapse."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## genmirajborgza786

harpoon said:


> I had the exact same thought but again I was afraid of being labelled a racist. I believe that a marriage can last longer if there is very less differences b/n the partners especially in countries like India where the marriage is b/n *2 families* rather than *2 individuals* .



what utter nonsense ! harpoon you re a respected poster i can't believe you wrote this, i mean common yaar what has family got to do with it ? so according to what you are saying is if i love a woman & she loves me but our families don't agree then what ? should we not marry ? (nonsense) in that case the family can go fukc themselves off for all i care ! family are there only to be informed, invited, come bless,eat & go thats about it, they should have no say or even an opinion in it whatsoever _hey after all @ the end of the day its me who has to do the humpin & not my family_


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Let me see if I misunderstood perhaps my English comprehension is bad: "I was beaten every day by white kids at school for being half Chinese. Instead of being angry at the bullies, I am angry at my father's race for making me a 'colored' and that is why I want my father's country to collapse."



These mulattos are an abomination to our nation and our race, i am glad that CPC has cleansed many of them during the Sino-Soviet split.

Not all mulattos are bad, but those who contain the bloodline of our enemy are the most dangerous one.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These mulattos are an abomination to our nation and our race, i am glad that CPC has cleansed many of them during the Sino-Soviet split.
> 
> Not all mulattos are bad, but those who contain the bloodline of our enemy are the most dangerous one.



I am not against interracial marriage but I am only against marriages of convenience which cheapens marriage in general.


----------



## anonymus

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These mulattos are an abomination to our nation and our race, i am glad that CPC has cleansed many of them during the Sino-Soviet split.
> 
> Not all mulattos are bad, but those who contain the bloodline of our enemy are the most dangerous one.



Another racist on roll.

If this is a general view held by chinese than your whole nation is an abomination on Humanity.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> I am not against interracial marriage but I am only against marriages of convenience which cheapens marriage in general.



Marriages of convenience happens within race also.

I also regard marriage as a sacred institution but consider it as a union among equals not like slavery which many members on this thread consider it to be.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

SMC said:


> Why would any guy want to get married in the US anyway? Do they seriously want to get hosed in divorce/family courts and get 80% of their wealth stolen from them?



well yes the divorce/alimony laws are scary for mens but hey one always has the option for common law couples if it can deliver the same results of marriage minus the divorce laws then i am all for it, trust me it is the safest route to take


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I am not against interracial marriage but I am only against marriages of convenience which cheapens marriage in general.



Many of those interracial marriage supporters are essentially hypocrites, if they wanna the interracial marriage so much, then they should also marry with the blacks, not just picking on the blonde white women.

The true interracial marriage supporters don't exist, but those who are seeking for a blonde trophy wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Many of those interracial marriage supporters are essentially hypocrites, if they wanna the interracial marriage so much, then they should also marry with the blacks, not just picking on the blonde white women.
> 
> The true interracial marriage supporters don't exist, but those who are seeking for a blonde trophy wife.



gold diggers and visa seekers are disgusting too.

there are also Chinese guys that marry blacks, and they aren't ugly or fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Why does everyone hate black women? Are they not human beings as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> gold diggers and visa seekers are disgusting too.
> 
> there are also Chinese guys that marry blacks, and they aren't ugly or fat.



Kudo to him, he is a true supporter of interracial marriage, not some hypocrites who suffer the inferiority complex and look up the whites and look down the blacks.

Frankly, i sometimes see that the black mulatto could be much more friendly and faithful to our nation than those white mulattos.

For example, let's compare Jean Ping to Gordon Chang.


----------



## Birbal

TruthSeeker said:


> More totally racist BS. Birbal, I thought you were more honest. Now, I see you are as racist as any KKK person in Nikki Haley's world. Shame on you.



She goes by Nikki instead of her Indian first name (Nimrata) and has registered to vote as white. She's even more pathetic than an Oreo cookie.



anonymus said:


> The comment is obnoxious and racist.Instead nearly all your comments were but there was no first among the equal so i quoted this one only.
> 
> BTW- What is your year of Birth and your political views?
> 
> I am not asking this to insult you but just wanted to know whether your formative years were during Indira Gandhi's Commie regime when hating evil americans was part of curriculum.
> 
> Are you a Commie?



What's racist in denouncing someone who's ashamed of her race?

I've lived all 21 years of my life in America, so I don't see how Indira Gandhi managed to indoctrinate me.

As for my political views, they are somewhere between social democratic and socialist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

RazPaK said:


> Why does everyone hate black women? Are they not human beings as well?



I once met a chick from Haiti in university, and i found her extremely gorgeous, but she is a 100% black girl.

Since i am not brainwashed like many mental slaves who only see the white women with blonde hair and blue eyes beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

RazPaK said:


> Why does everyone hate black women? Are they not human beings as well?



i agree, there are some very attractive blacks, mostly in Africa, but personally, i prefer East and Southeast Asians. Most people prefer their own nationality and I am not exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> i agree, there are some very attractive blacks, mostly in Africa, but personally, i prefer East and Southeast Asians. Most people prefer their own nationality and I am not exception.



Most people prefer to marry a partner who belongs to his/her own race, i see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Birbal

Samefag said:


> I think Chinese are the biggest group of people getting into inter racial marriages. I see many fat 50+ causcasain males with 20 something Chinese brides everyday. Its pretty revolting. *God knows what these women see in these men.*


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Samefag said:


> I think Chinese are the biggest group of people getting into inter racial marriages. I see many fat 50+ causcasain males with 20 something Chinese brides everyday. Its pretty revolting. God knows what these women see in these men.



in Chicago? How do you know they're Chinese and not other Asians or Asian-Americans?

In Los Angeles, I don't see it that often. I am in a very large research university and almost all of the Chinese (not Chinese American) students, both graduate and undergraduate, exclusively date within their race. The same is true for Korean and Vietnamese. This is because those who study abroad either have alot of money or have scholarship, like I do. 

This does not apply to Asian Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Most people prefer to marry a partner who belongs to his/her own race, i see nothing wrong with that.



I don't see any justification for preferring to marry someone from your own race. There can be arguments for marrying someone with a similar cultural mindset, which would generally result in marrying someone from your own race. But I don't see any reason to have a preference on the basis of race itself.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Let me see if I misunderstood perhaps my English comprehension is bad: "I was beaten every day by white kids at school for being half Chinese. Instead of being angry at the bullies, I am angry at my father's race for making me a 'colored' and that is why I want my father's country to collapse."



Seems highly so.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Samefag said:


> I think Chinese are the biggest group of people getting into inter racial marriages. I see many fat 50+ causcasain males with 20 something Chinese brides everyday. Its pretty revolting. God knows what these women see in these men.



Well, they see those old farts as a meal ticket or a green card.

But i am glad that most of these women are fugly as hell like Wendi Deng, since those gorgeous Chinese women stay with the Chinese men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

RazPaK said:


> Why does everyone hate black women? Are they not human beings as well?



No one hates them its just its that black women have a very severe attitude problem. It's very hard to put up with them. Even black men themselves are not attracted to them as much as they are attracted to white women. 
That being said some light skinned girls are attractive.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Tune said:


> No one hates them its just its that black women have a very severe attitude problem. It's very hard to put up with them. Even black men themselves are not attracted to them as much as they are attracted to white women.
> That being said some light skinned girls are attractive.



blacks in the US only, African blacks are totally different.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Birbal said:


> I don't see any justification for preferring to marry someone from your own race. There can be arguments for marrying someone with a similar cultural mindset, which would generally result in marrying someone from your own race. But I don't see any reason to have a preference on the basis of race itself.



Yeah, for me is primarily about the culture, since my marriage will not be only for sex, but to choose a partner who can accompany me for the whole life.

I think the marriage from different cultural background usually won't last long and i do also consider the internal beauty is more important than the external beauty.


----------



## Developereo

In a thread dedicated to fighting racism, the Indians take the first racist potshot (at blacks and Asians).

Predictable!


----------



## Birbal

Developereo said:


> In a thread dedicated to fighting racism, the Indians take the first racist potshot (at blacks and Asians).
> 
> Predictable!


 
Huh? I didn't see us take any potshots at blacks and Asians (and we generally consider ourselves to be Asians). I do however see a certain false attack against Indians in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CarbonD

I am half Indian and I aint racist hehe, but my mum did warn me about visiting Delhi.. She said they are a bunch of racist lot down there they hate everyone from south and NE india imagine that 
Besides I am born and brought up in UK so I didnt face any discrimination at school....
Dont know whats all the argument about.. Genetics tells us we all came from africa so we are all related whether you like it or not. If people were of different race, mixed children wouldnt have been born.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yoku

CarbonD said:


> I am half Indian and I aint racist hehe, but my mum did warn me about visiting Delhi.. She said they are a bunch of racist lot down there they hate everyone from south and NE india imagine that
> Besides I am born and brought up in UK so I didnt face any discrimination at school....
> Dont know whats all the argument about.. Genetics tells us we all came from africa so we are all related whether you like it or not. If people were of different race, mixed children wouldnt have been born.



So did you visit Delhi?

How did you feel?


----------



## CarbonD

yoku said:


> So did you visit Delhi?
> 
> How did you feel?


Nope we didnt go to Delhi we went to Mumbai instead


----------



## yoku

CarbonD said:


> Nope we didnt go to Delhi we went to Mumbai instead



how did Mumbai receive you then?


----------



## CarbonD

yoku said:


> how did Mumbai receive you then?


It was all right I have cousins in Mumbai we don't have anyone in Delhi...Well people didnt really care so thats good. Hate when people stare but that didnt happen so


----------



## DSingh04

What about inter-Asian marrying? I don't think the reports said anything about that. I see so many inter-Asian couples, what with my plethora of Asian friends. 
And I'm all for the blurring of race lines. Makes it easier for me to get with a SE Asian girl, forget Desi girls. lol


----------



## CarbonD

DSingh04 said:


> What about inter-Asian marrying? I don't think the reports said anything about that. I see so many inter-Asian couples, what with my plethora of Asian friends.
> And I'm all for the blurring of race lines. Makes it easier for me to get with a SE Asian girl, forget Desi girls. lol


What do you mean?? I have asian blood as My mum and dad are both from asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

CarbonD said:


> It was all right I have cousins in Mumbai we don't have anyone in Delhi...Well people didnt really care so thats good. Hate when people stare but that didnt happen so



Well, people in rural India tend to stare at everyone, so if you see Indians staring at you, it isn't necessarily cause you look different.

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




CarbonD said:


> I am half Indian and I aint racist hehe, but my mum did warn me about visiting Delhi.. She said they are a bunch of racist lot down there they hate everyone from south and NE india imagine that
> Besides I am born and brought up in UK so I didnt face any discrimination at school....
> Dont know whats all the argument about.. Genetics tells us we all came from africa so we are all related whether you like it or not. *If people were of different race, mixed children wouldnt have been born.*



You're mixing up race and species.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

DSingh04 said:


> What about inter-Asian marrying? I don't think the reports said anything about that. I see so many inter-Asian couples, what with my plethora of Asian friends.
> And I'm all for the blurring of race lines. Makes it easier for me to get with a SE Asian girl, forget Desi girls. lol



Asian-Asian marriages are the most common and are usually between Vietnamese, Korean, Chinese and Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DSingh04

CarbonD said:


> What do you mean?? I have asian blood as My mum and dad are both from asia






FairAndUnbiased said:


> Asian-Asian marriages are the most common and are usually between Vietnamese, Korean, Chinese and Japanese.



When I say "Asian" I mean like, South, SE, and East Asian. So like, Indians and Chinese and Filipinos and all of them. That's still mixing, you know? lol
Like, one my best friends, an Indian, has a Chinese girl. That's an inter-Asian couple. And I used to rock with a Filipino girl back in high school. There's plenty of mixing within other Asian-American communities nowadays, too. Trust me. lol

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




Birbal said:


> Well, people in rural India tend to stare at everyone, so if you see Indians staring at you, it isn't necessarily cause you look different.



So true. When I went to India for my sister's wedding, people wouldn't stop staring at me, even when I'd look awkwardly at them. And I'm like 90% Indian. lol


----------



## Developereo

Birbal said:


> Huh? I didn't see us take any potshots at blacks and Asians (and we generally consider ourselves to be Asians).



To refresh your memory. These posts imply that black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the 'desirability' scale and can't compete in an open playing field.

You actually thanked the second post, since you seem to have forgotten.



Akash A. said:


> Just goes to show that even African have a good chance in the U.S. hehe


 


jayron said:


> Good to know.. But with interracial marriages becoming more common, new set of problems arise. Like African women and Asian men being left out because African men and Asian women have greater chance of finding a mate outside that race hence creating that void.


----------



## LaBong

^ last time I checked india also is in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

LaBong said:


> ^ last time I checked india also is in Asia.



so is europe.


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

CarbonD said:


> Nope we didnt go to Delhi we went to Mumbai instead


Wt abt Himachal ? here u will enjoy


----------



## Birbal

Developereo said:


> To refresh your memory. These posts imply that black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the 'desirability' scale and can't compete in an open playing field.
> 
> You actually thanked the second post, since you seem to have forgotten.



That's a fact. American society is racist, so the playing field is not level. Because of racism, black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the attractiveness scale.

Those who point out this racism are doing so because they oppose it, not because they support it.


----------



## gambit

Birbal said:


> That's a fact. *American society is racist*, so the playing field is not level. Because of racism, black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the attractiveness scale.
> 
> Those who point out this racism are doing so because they oppose it, not because they support it.


Are you speaking from experience? Or is it more likely you are just sucking up to the Chinese racists here?


----------



## DSingh04

Birbal said:


> That's a fact. American society is racist, so the playing field is not level. Because of racism, black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the attractiveness scale.
> 
> Those who point out this racism are doing so because they oppose it, not because they support it.



Incorrect. I've noticed them white girls (and some black girls) be loving them East Asian guys. And I've seen quite a few South Asian men with white women and Latina women. ANY race can get with ANY other race in the States.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

DSingh04 said:


> Incorrect. I've noticed them white girls (and some black girls) be loving them East Asian guys. And I've seen quite a few South Asian men with white women and Latina women. ANY race can get with ANY other race in the States.



only happens in a very few select places like Los Angeles, San Francisco and New York.

Also the blacks that like East Asian men, are usually Carribean or African blacks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Jamaicans

There are very few American blacks that like East Asians.


----------



## DSingh04

FairAndUnbiased said:


> only happens in a very few select places like Los Angeles, San Francisco and New York.
> 
> Also the blacks that like East Asian men, are usually Carribean or African blacks.
> 
> Chinese Jamaicans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There are very few American blacks that like East Asians.



Is this your personal experience? Cuz I'm telling you from mine. And I don't live in the cities you mentioned and I've seen it in abundance from non-Caribbean blacks.


----------



## Birbal

gambit said:


> Are you speaking from experience? Or is it more likely you are just sucking up to the Chinese racists here?



Direct experience? I'm not looking for a relationship right now, so no. But I don't see how you can deny the obvious that Asian guys are generally considered somewhat less attractive in American society in general, and black women are definitely perceived as unattractive.

The statistics back up my general perception. Of course, where I currently live in the Bay Area, things are a lot better for us Asian guys, but not for black women.



DSingh04 said:


> Incorrect. I've noticed them white girls (and some black girls) be loving them East Asian guys. And I've seen quite a few South Asian men with white women and Latina women. ANY race can get with ANY other race in the States.



You'll also see people loving fat people. That doesn't mean fat people aren't considered unattractive...


----------



## Sasquatch

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Asian-Asian marriages are the most common and are usually between Vietnamese, Korean, Chinese and Japanese.



Very Common also I have seen White-Asian Marriages, through Asian-Asian remains a norm.


----------



## ZABASHO

Let me answer the whole thing in a few simple words... "ASIAN MEN DON'T GOT GAME"


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I can't tell you how many times I have seen people that look like this around here.

















etc
etc
etc

In like 100-200 years. The major cities in America will be very mixed.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ZABASHO said:


> Let me answer the whole thing in a few simple words... "ASIAN MEN DON'T GOT GAME"



if you keep telling yourself that...

but the media is indeed biased. the BBC condom article didn't help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Birbal said:


> where I currently live in the Bay Area, things are a lot better for us Asian guys



I don't know how long you have lived in the US, but over there the term "Asian" refers to people from the Far East, i.e. China, Japan, Vietnam, etc. It does NOT include Indians, Pakistanis, Afghans, Kazakhs, Iranians, Arabs, etc.

Nobody uses the term "East Asian" and people will look at you funny if you use the term "South Asian".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Interracial marriage in US doubles



This doesn't mentions all the ones that aren't married and have kids.. Which I see a lot now a days.

Majority being black men and a white women.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Developereo said:


> I don't know how long you have lived in the US, but over there the term "Asian" refers to people from the Far East, i.e. China, Japan, Vietnam, etc. It does NOT include Indians, Pakistanis, Afghans, Kazakhs, Iranians, Arabs, etc.
> 
> Nobody uses the term "East Asian" and people will look at you funny if you use the term "South Asian".



The term is "Asian Indian" for subcontinentals as I've seen it used. There's also not so nice terms, which I won't repeat.


----------



## Sasquatch

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Let me see if I misunderstood perhaps my English comprehension is bad: "I was beaten every day by white kids at school for being half Chinese. Instead of being angry at the bullies, I am angry at my father's race for making me a 'colored' and that is why I want my father's country to collapse."



Hahahah. Fair you have stated this correctly.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Anyone Remember Gordan Chang ? The Half Chinese dude who hates himself for being half chinese



He's only Chinese when he wants to sell his Merchandise.


----------



## Birbal

Developereo said:


> I don't know how long you have lived in the US, but over there the term "Asian" refers to people from the Far East, i.e. China, Japan, Vietnam, etc. It does NOT include Indians, Pakistanis, Afghans, Kazakhs, Iranians, Arabs, etc.



That's what American people think when they say Asian. That doesn't mean we Indians don't call (correctly) ourselves Asians. In fact, polling suggests that Indians are more likely to identify as Asian American whereas East Asians are more likely to identify either as American or Chinese American, Korean America, etc.



> Nobody uses the term "East Asian" and people will look at you funny if you use the term "South Asian".



Of course, American people get totally confused by the term "South Asian", but that doesn't stop us from calling ourselves the South Asian community in America.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




FairAndUnbiased said:


> The term is "Asian Indian" for subcontinentals as I've seen it used. There's also not so nice terms, which I won't repeat.



Yeah that's cause Columbus thought Native Americans were Indians, so we have to clarify by saying "Asian Indian".


----------



## Developereo

Birbal said:


> That's what American people think when they say Asian.



That's precisely my point. I am not disputing the geographical accuracy or official terminology, just pointing out colloquial usage that if you use the term "Asian" for Indians/Pakistanis in an American context, you will almost certainly confuse your audience.


----------



## Birbal

Developereo said:


> That's precisely my point. I am not disputing the geographical accuracy or official terminology, just pointing out colloquial usage that if you use the term "Asian" for Indians/Pakistanis in an American context, you will almost certainly confuse your audience.



Yes, but I tend to use the term anyway and insist on educating Americans about the true meaning of the term.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

NeutralCitizen said:


> Here it is
> 
> Interracial marriage: Who is most likely to &#8216;marry out,&#8217; and where | Multi-American



I read the complete report. On this topic, I may not be FairAndUnbiased because of the limits to my views. From what I've seen, it is mostly Asian Americans, and not Asians, marrying the whites. The Koreans, Vietnamese and Chinese grad students usually stick to each other in my school.

However, I do see Asian American girls (they "look different" from us, I don't know, maybe its because they have the American attitude of not caring about their clothes and hair?) with the white guys alot.

I think a more useful question would be this: what is the percentage of purebred native Asians who marry out, vs. the percentage of Asian Americans born outside the US, vs. the percentage of Asian Americans born in the US?

http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2012/02/16/the-rise-of-intermarriage/2/

*In 2010, native-born Asian male newlyweds were about three times as likely as the foreign born to marry out (32% vs. 11%). Among newlywed Asian women, the gap between native and foreign born is much smaller (43% vs.34%). The gender differences are not significant among Hispanic native- and foreign-born newlyweds.*

Well, the question is answered but I have statistics from Australia to complement this:

4102.0 - Australian Social Trends, 2000

The marriage rate of Chinese females born in China to long term Australians (people born in Australia whose parents were born in Australia; in 2000 this was mostly white Anglos) is 10.6% and marriage rate to Chinese males born in China is 60.9%.

This is the 3rd lowest rate of out marriage to white Australians among non-Australians, behind Vietnamese (3.7%) and Lebanese (3.8%) and just lower than Greeks (12%). The total outmarriage rate to all non-Chinese males is 39.1%.

Chinese males have a very low 1.4% outmarriage rate to white Australians, which ranks dead last unfortunately in marriage to Australians, but have a relatively high 23% outmarriage rate to non-Australian non-Chinese females, probably Filipinos or Vietnamese.

Indians have very low love loyalty, with 60% of Indian women born in India and 70% of Indian men born in India marrying out.

By 2nd generation, only 10% of Chinese-Australian females marry Chinese men born in China, while 14.8% of Chinese-Australian males marry Chinese women born in China.

This 2nd generation loyalty rate is 7th place ranked, behind Lebanon, Greece, Germany, UK, Italy and Yugoslavia but ahead of Vietnamese, Indians and Filipinos.


----------



## A1Kaid

I find it so interesting in fact amusing how some members here who don't even live in the US are so obsessed with this issue.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

A1Kaid said:


> I find it so interesting in fact amusing how some members here who don't even live in the US are so obsessed with this issue.



like who? I see plenty of US flags or locations, no one is false flagging here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Birbal said:


> Direct experience? I'm not looking for a relationship right now, so no. But I don't see how you can deny the obvious that Asian guys are generally considered somewhat less attractive in American society in general, and black women are definitely perceived as unattractive.
> 
> The statistics back up my general perception. Of course, where I currently live in the Bay Area, things are a lot better for us Asian guys, but not for black women.


So according to your criteria -- personal relationships -- the only way for the US to prove that we are not a racist country is to have everyone involved in an interracial relationship.

Do you know how pathetic that sounds?

But then this proved beyond any reasonable doubt, according to your criteria of personal relationships only, that the country that you sucked up to -- China -- is far more racist than the US. How many interracial relationships are there in China?


----------



## fly2012

gambit said:


> So according to your criteria -- personal relationships -- the only way for the US to prove that we are not a racist country is to have everyone involved in an interracial relationship.
> 
> Do you know how pathetic that sounds?
> 
> But then this proved beyond any reasonable doubt, according to your criteria of personal relationships only, that the country that you sucked up to -- China -- is far more racist than the US. How many interracial relationships are there in China?



East Asian countries don't have a lot of interracial relationships because these countries are more homogeneous.

Anyway, I don't think racism has anything to do with how inter marriage works in the US. It is more of cultral preference, especially for the first/second generation of immigrants. For instance, there're fewer marriages between first/second generation of Asian male vs females from other races. Cultural wise, Asian males prefer submissive wives and while/black/Latin women don't like passive engineer type of Asian males that is common among the first/second generation of Asian males. (Media does enforce the stereotype, most Asian figures in TV/Movies are geek types) So neitherer group is attractive to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

fly2012 said:


> East Asian countries don't have a lot of interracial relationships because these countries are more homogeneous.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think racism has anything to do with how inter marriage works in the US. It is more of cultral preference, especially for the first/second generation of immigrants. For instance, there're fewer marriages between first/second generation of Asian male vs females from other races. Cultural wise, Asian males prefer submissive wives and while/black/Latin women don't like passive engineer type of Asian males that is common among the first/second generation of Asian males. (Media does enforce the stereotype, most Asian figures in TV/Movies are geek types) So neitherer group is attractive to others.



Asian males prefer submissive wives?! No, WHITES prefer submissive wives. I've only heard whites talk about how "submissive" their wives are and take it as point of pride. I've never ever seen an Asian or Asian American talk about "submissive" (&#39034;&#20174 as something good.

One of the most popular Korean dramas was "My Barbaric Girlfriend" &#25105;&#30340;&#37326;&#34542;&#22899;&#21451; so that gives you an idea what the modern ideas of love are like, at least in Asia. I don't know too much about Asian Americans but from what my personal observations are they are similar.

I also think many of the East Asian women that marry the western whites are doing it for the "status" and money. If they did not care, why don't they marry Ukranian, Russian, Moldovan? If they truly supported interracial marriage, why not blacks? I am not against interracial marriage, but this sort of thing is just disgusting, it borders on self racist hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Birbal

gambit said:


> So according to your criteria -- personal relationships -- the only way for the US to prove that we are not a racist country is to have everyone involved in an interracial relationship.
> 
> Do you know how pathetic that sounds?
> 
> But then this proved beyond any reasonable doubt, according to your criteria of personal relationships only, that the country that you sucked up to -- China -- is far more racist than the US. How many interracial relationships are there in China?



Apparently you fail reading comprehension. Because you're hitting at straw men here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

Having stayed in both US & UK for at least five years each, I can confidently say that as far as metropolitan areas are concerned; *American people* are a lot more *tolerant* and there are equal opportunities in socio-economic circles. 

Consider a *Black president* in a country with only *12% Black population* and a history of racial discrimination; Americans have come a long way from their checkered past.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

user1 said:


> Having stayed in both US & UK for at least five years each, I can confidently say that as far as metropolitan areas are concerned; *American people* are a lot more *tolerant* and there are equal opportunities in socio-economic circles.
> 
> Consider a *Black president* in a country with only *12% Black population* and a history of racial discrimination; Americans have come a long way from their checkered past.



just a question: why do you think Obama is black? he is equally white as he is black.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fly2012

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Asian males prefer submissive wives?! No, WHITES prefer submissive wives. I've only heard whites talk about how "submissive" their wives are and take it as point of pride. I've never ever seen an Asian or Asian American talk about "submissive" (&#39034;&#20174 as something good.
> 
> One of the most popular Korean dramas was "My Barbaric Girlfriend" &#25105;&#30340;&#37326;&#34542;&#22899;&#21451; so that gives you an idea what the modern ideas of love are like, at least in Asia. I don't know too much about Asian Americans but from what my personal observations are they are similar.
> 
> .



Submissive is not a proper word I guess, I still have trouble expressing subtle things in English. The correct word is probably "more feminite." Even in the movie "My Barbaric Girlfriend", the girl, regardless of being violent (Only on surface), still looks pretty in Asian standard, which is very different from western beauties. To me, Asian girls are like water and western girls are like fire (thus "hot" girls, an expression never existed in Asian culture before). That also explains Japanese **** movies are overwhelmingly more popular than Holywood ones in East Asia. Anyway, a bit off topic. 

(By Asian, I mean East Asian groups - Korea, Japan, China, Vietnam, I think that's the what is meant in the original article as well).


----------



## CarbonD

FairAndUnbiased said:


> just a question: why do you think Obama is black? he is equally white as he is black.


You made a valid point Obama is a mixed ethnic person yet most americans even african americans consider him Black which is offensive in their own rights. It shows racism is still prevalent in modern american society

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fly2012

FairAndUnbiased said:


> just a question: why do you think Obama is black? he is equally white as he is black.



Good question. That's modern day racism, even if someone is 1/8 non-white, he/she will be considered colored. It seems that you are excluded from the elite club if you are not "pure blood" white.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

fly2012 said:


> Submissive is not a proper word I guess, I still have trouble expressing subtle things in English. The correct word is probably "more feminite." Even in the movie "My Barbaric Girlfriend", the girl, regardless of being violent (Only on surface), still looks pretty in Asian standard, which is very different from western beauties. To me, Asian girls are like water and western girls are like fire (thus "hot" girls, an expression never existed in Asian culture before). That also explains Japanese **** movies are overwhelmingly more popular than Holywood ones in East Asia. Anyway, a bit off topic.
> 
> (By Asian, I mean East Asian groups - Korea, Japan, China, Vietnam, I think that's the what is meant in the original article as well).



Because the western girls are wild, while the asian girls are reserved and shy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

fly2012 said:


> Submissive is not a proper word I guess, I still have trouble expressing subtle things in English. The correct word is probably "more feminite." Even in the movie "My Barbaric Girlfriend", the girl, regardless of being violent (Only on surface), still looks pretty in Asian standard, which is very different from western beauties. To me, Asian girls are like water and western girls are like fire (thus "hot" girls, an expression never existed in Asian culture before). That also explains Japanese **** movies are overwhelmingly more popular than Holywood ones in East Asia. Anyway, a bit off topic.
> 
> (By Asian, I mean East Asian groups - Korea, Japan, China, Vietnam, I think that's the what is meant in the original article as well).



Let me put out a theory that is more general:

It has to do with precieved status.

In "My Barbaric Girlfriend" the girl DARES to be barbaric to her boyfriend, because she subconsciously knows that it is "acceptable" and the boyfriend will laugh it off. If her boyfriend was a white, she would not behave in such a wild way!

However, most girls would not be like that towards whites! Is this not fact? I read stories of this all the time. The Chinese girl is arrogant and condescending to any Chinese that dates her, but whenever she is in front of the whites, she is instantly meek as a kitten. This is seen all the time with whites too, the white woman who is really bit**y to the white men, would never even dare of talking like that to blacks.

The reason is because the media tells them that the "proper role" for them to play in such relationships (asian f white m, white f black m) is for them to be meek, but there is opposite portrayal of what they should behave like in same race relationships.

I have no evidence of this, but I believe this thoery is more simple and elegant than attributing it to any inherent preferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Birbal said:


> That's a fact. American society is racist, so the playing field is not level. Because of racism, black females and Asian males are at the bottom of the attractiveness scale.
> 
> Those who point out this racism are doing so because they oppose it, not because they support it.


If I am not attracted to black women I am a racist? Strange logic.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Let me put out a theory that is more general:
> 
> It has to do with precieved status.
> 
> In "My Barbaric Girlfriend" the girl DARES to be barbaric to her boyfriend, because she subconsciously knows that it is "acceptable" and the boyfriend will laugh it off. If her boyfriend was a white, she would not behave in such a wild way!
> 
> However, most girls would not be like that towards whites! Is this not fact? I read stories of this all the time. The Chinese girl is arrogant and condescending to any Chinese that dates her, but whenever she is in front of the whites, she is instantly meek as a kitten. This is seen all the time with whites too, the white woman who is really bit**y to the white men, would never even dare of talking like that to blacks.
> 
> The reason is because the media tells them that the "proper role" for them to play in such relationships (asian f white m, white f black m) is for them to be meek, but there is opposite portrayal of what they should behave like in same race relationships.
> 
> I have no evidence of this, but I believe this thoery is more simple and elegant than attributing it to any inherent preferences.



This means the interracial marriage is not natural as you can't even behave in the normal way with your husband/wife of another race.

So it is better to stick with your own race.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Birbal

500 said:


> If I am not attracted to black women I am a racist? Strange logic.



Yes. How is that strange logic?


----------



## Tshering22

500 said:


> If I am not attracted to black women I am a racist? Strange logic.



I think he's talking about the negative stereotyping about certain groups of people.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This means the interracial marriage is not natural as you can't even behave in the normal way with your husband/wife of another race.
> 
> So it is better to stick with your own race.



Totally agree with you on this one. Otherwise life will become a bottle of formalities between the two.


----------



## Karachiite

Birbal said:


> Yes. How is that strange logic?



How is that racist? Just because someone does not find one race attractive does not mean he or she is a racist. It's about personal preference.


----------



## Birbal

Tune said:


> How is that racist? Just because someone does not find one race attractive does not mean he or she is a racist. It's about personal preference.



Then there's no such thing as de facto racism, since anything can come down to personal preference.


----------



## gambit

fly2012 said:


> East Asian countries don't have a lot of interracial relationships because *these countries are more homogeneous.*


Why? The US started out as a homogeneous society with blacks and Chinese in inferior status. But the US changed. We have one criteria set by one person in this discussion to determine whether a society is racist or not: Interracial relationships.

For him, it may be one out of many but it is the primacy. So primary that he is willing to let that criteria overwhelm other criteria like business and politics. So if what is good for goose is good for the gander, as the Americans say, the same criteria must be applied to other countries as well, such as China, Japan and Korea. For China for now, the Chinese insist on being a homogeneous society -- *INSIST*. That alone prevent other criteria from taking place: personal interracial relationships, business interracial relationships, political interracial relationships. So this mean China is a racist society. Remember, am going by the standard set by one of your suck-ups.


----------



## gambit

FairAndUnbiased said:


> just a question: why do you think Obama is black? he is equally white as he is black.


It is a term of visual convenience. America is still largely a 'white' country in the sense that the US is still dominantly of European racial stock. But if you look at the voting blocs that elected Obama, then Obama is quite American, neither black nor white.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> Why? The US started out as a homogeneous society with blacks and Chinese in inferior status. But the US changed. We have one criteria set by one person in this discussion to determine whether a society is racist or not: Interracial relationships.
> 
> For him, it may be one out of many but it is the primacy. So primary that he is willing to let that criteria overwhelm other criteria like business and politics. So if what is good for goose is good for the gander, as the Americans say, the same criteria must be applied to other countries as well, such as China, Japan and Korea. For China for now, the Chinese insist on being a homogeneous society -- *INSIST*. That alone prevent other criteria from taking place: personal interracial relationships, business interracial relationships, political interracial relationships. So this mean China is a racist society. Remember, am going by the standard set by one of your suck-ups.



Then why do Asian American men statistically have a 15% lower rate of interracial dating, and native Asians also have this 15% lower rate of interracial dating, vs. Asian/Asian American women?

There are many explanations about this but they do not stand up to scrutiny.

Do you not think this is a form of discrimination based on race?


----------



## gambit

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Then why do Asian American men statistically have a 15% lower rate of interracial dating, and native Asians also have this 15% lower rate of interracial dating, vs. Asian/Asian American women?
> 
> There are many explanations about this but they do not stand up to scrutiny.
> 
> Do you not think this is a form of discrimination based on race?


By these questions, you agree with one of your suck-ups that the *BEST* indicator of racial tolerance is personal interracial relationships, not business- or political- ? We need clarity on this.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> By these questions, you agree with one of your suck-ups that the *BEST* indicator of racial tolerance is personal interracial relationships, not business- or political- ? We need clarity on this.



I am making no judgment one way or another. I am asking a very simple yes or no question that you are thinking too much on.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Tshering22 said:


> Totally agree with you on this one. Otherwise life will become a bottle of formalities between the two.



Yep, most people simply can't cross over that barrier, so many of the interracial couples have been ended up in divorce.

I think the marriage is very sacred, if you want to have an healthy long term marriage, then the interracial one is not a good choice for you.


----------



## gambit

FairAndUnbiased said:


> *I am making no judgment one way or another.* I am asking a very simple yes or no question that you are thinking too much on.


You already have but are too chickensh!t to admit it. The American society reflects that statistics and the only way to reverse that trends is for the US to be like racist China to limit:

- The amount of immigration,
- Interracial relationships of all types,
- US citizenship to only European immigrants.

And eventually the US will be a 'white' country, just like how China is a 'Chinese' country, or Japan is a 'Japanese' country.

So actually, *YOU* should be rooting for such a United States since you support China's racist policies. If what is good for the goose is good for the gander, then what racist policies are good for China should be good for the US as well, right?

Racists of the world...Unite...!!!


----------



## Birbal

gambit said:


> By these questions, you agree with one of your suck-ups that the *BEST* indicator of racial tolerance is personal interracial relationships, not business- or political- ? We need clarity on this.



Why do you keep saying that? I have no clue how racist China is, as I've never been there and haven't read many articles on the existence or nonexistence of racism in China. The topic of this thread is interracial marriage in the US, which is what I'm commenting on. Why do you keep trying to go off topic about China?


----------



## fly2012

gambit said:


> You already have but are too chickensh!t to admit it. The American society reflects that statistics and the only way to reverse that trends is for the US to be like racist China to limit:
> 
> - The amount of immigration,
> - Interracial relationships of all types,
> - US citizenship to only European immigrants.
> 
> And eventually the US will be a 'white' country, just like how China is a 'Chinese' country, or Japan is a 'Japanese' country.
> 
> So actually, *YOU* should be rooting for such a United States since you support China's racist policies. If what is good for the goose is good for the gander, then what racist policies are good for China should be good for the US as well, right?
> 
> Racists of the world...Unite...!!!



Immigration policy depends on the resources and populations of a country. Most Asian countries just have too much population, as China enforces one child policy to reduce its own population, it totally doesn't make any sense to have a large number of immigration. This is very different from countries that have robbed lands like Canada, US and Australia and certainly has nothing to do with racism. In addition, this is just a recent phenomenon as historically Chinese dynasties always encourage immigration and that's the reason they are so many Arab/Persian/Jewish decedents in China. 

And the initial article is talking about Asians as a whole, I am just amazed that you could always relate any topic to China bashing. Too much hatred is not good to your health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

fly2012 said:


> Immigration policy depends on the resources and populations of a country. Most Asian countries just have too much population, as China enforces one child policy to reduce its own population, it totally doesn't make any sense to have a large number of immigration. This is very different from countries that have robbed lands like Canada, US and Australia and certainly has nothing to do with racism. In addition, this is just a recent phenomenon as historically Chinese dynasties always encourage immigration and that's the reason they are so many Arab/Persian/Jewish decedents in China.
> 
> And the initial article is talking about Asians as a whole, I am just amazed that you could always relate any topic to China bashing. Too much hatred is not good to your health.



This is true Arab/Persian Traders and Travelers came and married with Hans = Hui, I'm Hui. you have stated this well Fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Birbal said:


> Then there's no such thing as de facto racism, since anything can come down to personal preference.


Everyone will always have personal preferences. Question is were u apply these prefences. If you use personal preferences when you hire someone to job its discrimination and therefore can be racism. But when its comes to bed its no ones business.


----------



## sur

TruthSeeker said:


> ...>>> I ask the non-Americans here to consider your own societies. How much racial intermarriage is acceptable in your society? <<<...>>> Of all the national cultures you have personal knowledge of, *where is inter-racial acceptance the most developed?*


*The Answer:-

PAKISTAN....* sounds like an intentional joke, right...?
=
=
Many places in world were invaded\migrated-to by various foreigners, including sub-continent,,, But at none of those places we see as much mix of races as in present day Pakistan ,,, *Arabs, Persians (include-Children-Of-Israel=Children of Jacob), Turks, Arians, & other native races & even Chinese* who came to reside here married & present day Pakistan is a mix of ALL those races living so harmoniously that ppl don't even remember or consider what races there forefathers were from ,,, *What America is just going thru as a result of immigration, we have gone thru centuries back & have lived well ,,,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> You already have but are too chickensh!t to admit it. The American society reflects that statistics and the only way to reverse that trends is for the US to be like racist China to limit:
> 
> - The amount of immigration,
> - Interracial relationships of all types,
> - US citizenship to only European immigrants.
> 
> And eventually the US will be a 'white' country, just like how China is a 'Chinese' country, or Japan is a 'Japanese' country.
> 
> So actually, *YOU* should be rooting for such a United States since you support China's racist policies. If what is good for the goose is good for the gander, then what racist policies are good for China should be good for the US as well, right?
> 
> Racists of the world...Unite...!!!



China does not limit immigration. If you're a foreigner overstaying your visa for even 1 day in the US, the feds will boot you out of the country so fast your head will spin. However China allows people who overstay their visas to pay a small fine and extend it.

China does not limit interracial marriage. Indeed a major worry is interracial marriage between minorities and between minorities and Han wiping out the minorities uniqueness. As migrant workers from minority filled Yunnan, Guizhou, Tibet, Xinjiang and Guangxi leave for the cities, they become very likely to marry Hans.

US did give US citizenship to only white Western Europeans until 1865 when they were forced to give it to native born blacks. Asians were still excluded until 1930's. China never limited citizenship; becoming a citizen is equally hard for anyone that was not previously a Chinese citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

fly2012 said:


> Immigration policy depends on the resources and populations of a country. Most Asian countries just have too much population, as China enforces one child policy to reduce its own population, it totally doesn't make any sense to have a large number of immigration. This is very different from countries that have robbed lands like Canada, US and Australia and certainly has nothing to do with racism. In addition, this is just a recent phenomenon as historically Chinese dynasties always encourage immigration and that's the reason they are so many Arab/Persian/Jewish decedents in China.
> 
> And the initial article is talking about Asians as a whole, I am just amazed that you could always relate any topic to China bashing. Too much hatred is not good to your health.



This is true Arab/Persian Traders and Travelers came and married with Hans = Hui, I'm Hui. you have stated this well Fly.
in my hometown ningxia we have more Han then Hui and we Marry and get along very well.


----------



## gambit

FairAndUnbiased said:


> China does not limit immigration.


Did not comment on China's immigration policy. I used immigration, as in limiting, by the US in order to keep the US as racially pure as China insist on being. Do you think it is a good policy to keep China as racially pure as possible?



FairAndUnbiased said:


> If you're a foreigner overstaying your visa for even 1 day in the US, the feds will boot you out of the country so fast your head will spin.


Why is that wrong? Immigration is a privilege, not a right. So if someone violate that privilege, why is it wrong to impose a punishment? Is it not good that there is an allowance for immigration in the first place?



FairAndUnbiased said:


> However China allows people who overstay their visas to pay a small fine and extend it.


A fine is still a punishment. Keep in mind that one of your suck-ups' argument is that personal interracial relationship determine how racially tolerant is the US, never mind business or political. I am going by his style and use immigration for China.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> China does not limit interracial marriage. Indeed a major worry is interracial marriage between minorities and between minorities and Han wiping out the minorities uniqueness. As migrant workers from minority filled Yunnan, Guizhou, Tibet, Xinjiang and Guangxi leave for the cities, they become very likely to marry Hans.


Not really the same thing. When race is discussed in for the US, it is white, black, Hispanics, and Asians as the main groups. Minority ethnic subgroups within the larger Asian category is stretching it. But since one of your suck-ups' uses such marriages to judge US, we should have no problems using the same to judge you.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> US did give US citizenship to only white Western Europeans until 1865 when they were forced to give it to native born blacks. Asians were still excluded until 1930's.


Does not matter much what happened generations ago. What matter is today and for US, interracial marriages, the most intimate of all interracial relationships, is continuing its rise in the US. And yet one of your suck-ups' argument is that this still does not mean the US is a racially tolerant country.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> China never limited citizenship; becoming a citizen is equally hard for anyone that was not previously a Chinese citizen.


Then China does have limits on citizenship. Why is it important for China to place racial qualities upon citizenship?

But thanks for debunking your suck-up's argument for me, anyway. Hope he learns how idiotic his argument really is.


----------



## Birbal

500 said:


> Everyone will always have personal preferences. Question is were u apply these prefences. If you use personal preferences when you hire someone to job its discrimination and therefore can be racism. But when its comes to bed its no ones business.



What if you're giving a job for a fashion show? What if you don't want any black friends because of "your personal preferences"? What about Indians who don't want to marry Dalits? This "no one's business" argument is bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Birbal said:


> What if you're giving a job for a fashion show?


Just as any job.



> What if you don't want any black friends because of "your personal preferences"?


Friendship is intellectual attraction not sexual. Sexual attraction on the other hand depends on looks (for overwhelming majority of people), looks depend on race.



> What about Indians who don't want to marry Dalits?


Dalits look different?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Sexual attraction depends on money as well.

It also depends on legislation. Banning people from having sex with each is likely to decrease sexual attraction between them.

Sorry I do not buy the whole "its personal preference" thing. Its not. These "personal preferences" are strongly influenced by hard social, political, economic and military factors as is everything that's not physical science.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

in pakistan if they introduce arabic and portuguese.....
pakistani people will travel more to arabic speaking countries and south america and our obsession to bag an english speaking cucasian woman will end.


----------



## gambit

500 said:


> If I am not attracted to black women I am a racist? Strange logic.


Yes. Strange logic, indeed. If a white man voted for an Asian for city councilman whose decisions affect every citizen regardless of color because the white man happens to agree with the Asian's views, if the white man's wife is not of color, the white man is as racist as a hardcore Klansman. There is no real logic to it. It is only 'logical' to the extent that the absurd argument serves to portray the US in a certain light.


----------



## Birbal

gambit said:


> Yes. Strange logic, indeed. If a white man voted for an Asian for city councilman whose decisions affect every citizen regardless of color because the white man happens to agree with the Asian's views, if the white man's wife is not of color, the white man is as racist as a hardcore Klansman. There is no real logic to it. It is only 'logical' to the extent that the absurd argument serves to portray the US in a certain light.



Ungrammatical sentence and straw man again.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




500 said:


> Just as any job.



So you agree that discrimination against blacks because they aren't considered sexually attractive is wrong in the fashion industry?



> Friendship is intellectual attraction not sexual. Sexual attraction on the other hand depends on looks (for overwhelming majority of people), looks depend on race.



Yes, and what looks good is a cultural thing. In South Africa, fat women are considered good looking. In America, thin women are considered good looking. Similarly, in America, black women are not considered good looking.



> Dalits look different?



On average, yes there are statistical differences between say Brahmins and Dalits.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Birbal said:


> What if you don't want any black friends because of "your personal preferences"? What about Indians who don't want to marry Dalits? This "no one's business" argument is bullshit.



You can't force any body to be friends with or marry somebody.


----------



## Safriz

i like curves....and good facial features...
i dont care if she is black..brown..yellow or white...

the testimonial of my non bias towards any particular race is that i perv on any woman who has junk in the trunk...and dont care what color of skin she is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fly2012

safriz said:


> i like curves....and good facial features...
> i dont care if she is black..brown..yellow or white...
> 
> the testimonial of my non bias towards any particular race is that i perv on any woman who has junk in the trunk...and dont care what color of skin she is



There you go. 

Does discrimination only apply on skin colors, not the size of cups?


----------



## Safriz

fly2012 said:


> There you go.
> 
> Does discrimination only apply on skin colors, not the size of cups?


 
no no..
i am being useful to the womankind by admiring curves and bigness....as this will promote healthy eating and discourage anorexia...

all hail me


----------



## Gold1010

I agree with safriz i like curves baby!

Nicki minaj , beyonce ohh babyyyy.

Only took me to read through 4 pages to get the impression that people think white women are sluts and gold diggers or wild and that muslim men should marry them does this stem from "marry the women of the enemy"thought???its racist.

I wander how touchy some of you guys who say this would feel when we start talking about muslim women marrying westerners?

Like some have said marry a women you love regardless of there race and religion.

This should go both ways though i knew a Sri lankan muslim girl who married a white guy in england and her parents stopped talking to her.Ive seen similar things happen over here yet when my cousin a women married a vietnemese dude no questions on this side but his parents thought she was a gold digger.

The simple thing if your're gonna say "we should marry white women" then you shouldnt have a problem with white men marrying women from your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

^^^Although i wont generalize but a western woman or eastern woman.....the basics are the same...
if you know how to treat a woman correctly you can chose a life partner in any ethnicity...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Aussie4ever said:


> I agree with safriz i like curves baby!
> 
> Nicki minaj , beyonce ohh babyyyy.
> 
> Only took me to read through 4 pages to get the impression that people think white women are sluts and gold diggers or wild and that muslim men should marry them does this stem from "marry the women of the enemy"thought???its racist.
> 
> I wander how touchy some of you guys who say this would feel when we start talking about muslim women marrying westerners?
> 
> Like some have said marry a women you love regardless of there race and religion.
> 
> This should go both ways though i knew a Sri lankan muslim girl who married a white guy in england and her parents stopped talking to her.Ive seen similar things happen over here yet when my cousin a women married a vietnemese dude no questions on this side but his parents thought she was a gold digger.





> Only took me to read through 4 pages to get the impression that people think white women are sluts and gold diggers or wild and that muslim men should marry them does this stem from "marry the women of the enemy"thought???its racist.



Mate it's the internet, I agree with you insulting and degrading white women isn't acceptable and is wrong. Some of these guys are just too immature and inexperienced and form their opinions based on movies and limited interactions. Truth is white women are diverse, they have different behaviors, appearances, likes and dislikes, levels of education, attitudes, goals, etc. Stereotyping them is inappropriate.


----------



## Birbal

Rig Vedic said:


> You can't force any body to be friends with or marry somebody.



Obviously, racism can't be eradicated by force. Your point?

P.S. even though you shouldn't, you very much *can* force someone to marry somebody

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Aussie4ever said:


> I agree with safriz i like curves baby!
> 
> Nicki minaj , beyonce ohh babyyyy.
> 
> Only took me to read through 4 pages to get the impression that people think white women are sluts and gold diggers or wild and that muslim men should marry them does this stem from "marry the women of the enemy"thought???its racist.
> 
> I wander how touchy some of you guys who say this would feel when we start talking about muslim women marrying westerners?
> 
> Like some have said marry a women you love regardless of there race and religion.
> 
> This should go both ways though i knew a Sri lankan muslim girl who married a white guy in england and her parents stopped talking to her.Ive seen similar things happen over here yet when my cousin a women married a vietnemese dude no questions on this side but his parents thought she was a gold digger.



You're highlighting a great deal of sexism present in this thread, where many muslims and asians advocate marrying (or sleeping with) white women.

Nevertheless, I will always hold that people from white cultures (both men and women) tend to be very promiscuous and have loose morals.


----------



## Karachiite

Birbal said:


> Then there's no such thing as de facto racism, since anything can come down to personal preference.



No your twisting this whole thing up. You can't force someone to find a specific race attractive, it's a personal preference. It would be racist if I hated a black girl for being black, its not racist if I don't find black girls attractive. Am I hating on them? No.

btw I do find some black women attractive (Beyonce, Shanell)


----------



## Rig Vedic

Birbal said:


> Obviously, racism can't be eradicated by force.



It is a violation of human rights to infringe on personal choices relating to friendship and marriage. Nobody owes anybody any explanation for such choices.


----------



## jayron

Birbal said:


> Direct experience? I'm not looking for a relationship right now, so no. But I don't see how you can deny the obvious that Asian guys are generally considered somewhat less attractive in American society in general, and black women are definitely perceived as unattractive.



It is not racism per se. A macho Asian guy would definitely get a girl. But unfortunately, most of the Asian guys are nerds, which is due to various social factors. Similarly, a lot of black girls are seen as abusive and violent, again due to social factors. Nicer black girls would definitely get their men


----------



## Birbal

jayron said:


> It is not racism per se. A macho Asian guy would definitely get a girl. But unfortunately, most of the Asian guys are nerds, which is due to various social factors. Similarly, a lot of black girls are seen as abusive and violent, again due to social factors. Nicer black girls would definitely get their men



Oh no. I'm certainly not arguing that the entire discrepancy is due to racism. There are a lot of other factors. But nevertheless there is the basic fact that standards of beauty in the West are skewed towards Caucasian features. For example, Black women don't generally have the smooth hair that white and Asian women do, and that is considered generally unattractive. Similarly, East Asian men and most South Asian men simply are not as big and muscular as white men. Not to mention that for both sexes, blond hair and blue eyes is still considered by many to be good looking.


----------



## 500

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Sexual attraction depends on money as well.


Of course, especially for women. But for men looks is factor #1. Cest la vie.



Birbal said:


> So you agree that discrimination against blacks because they aren't considered sexually attractive is wrong in the fashion industry?


There are many people who are very attracted to black girls, one of my friends considers Rihana as sexiest woman on earth for example. One of my schoolmates married a black girl.



> Yes, and what looks good is a cultural thing. In South Africa, fat women are considered good looking. In America, thin women are considered good looking. Similarly, in America, black women are not considered good looking.


I know many south asians who are attracted to thin women and I know westerners who are attracted to voluptous women. Personally I did not see any difference.

What next? Gays will say that if I am not atracted to men because its a cultural thing and i am a racist?


----------



## Safriz

Men's choice about women is pretty straight forwards..
She must be good looking and must have a few working brain cells..if not the whole brain..and wham bham ... the man likes you..

As far as the women are concerned..ask any woman anywhere in the world what tey want in a man...You will never get a clear answer...

Thats why interracial marriages from men towards women are far more common..than a woman from a different race marrying a man from another race...


----------



## 500

safriz said:


> As far as the women are concerned..ask any woman anywhere in the world what tey want in a man...You will never get a clear answer...


Nonsense, reliable, confident, loving etc.. Women dont need much either.



safriz said:


> Thats why interracial marriages from men towards women are far more common..than a woman from a different race marrying a man from another race...


 Number of men marrying women from another race *is equal* to number of women marrying men from another race.


----------



## Safriz

500 said:


> Nonsense, reliable, confident, loving *etc*.. Women dont need much either.
> 
> 
> Number of men marrying women from another race *is equal* to number of women marrying men from another race.



 sorry my dear lady....you just reinforced my comment..

etc,can include anything .... you are still not being clear and specific....


yes part two of mt comment isnt a clever thing to say....
But i was on about initiative.....its usually men who take initiative to woo a different,exotic...pretty woman


----------



## Birbal

500 said:


> Of course, especially for women. But for men looks is factor #1. Cest la vie.
> 
> 
> There are many people who are very attracted to black girls, one of my friends considers Rihana as sexiest woman on earth for example. One of my schoolmates married a black girl.
> 
> 
> I know many south asians who are attracted to thin women and I know westerners who are attracted to voluptous women. Personally I did not see any difference.



Of course there will be exceptions to racism. That doesn't change the general trend. Oh and I think you mixed up South Asians with South Africans.


----------



## Birbal

safriz said:


> Men's choice about women is pretty straight forwards..
> She must be good looking and must have a few working brain cells..if not the whole brain..and wham bham ... the man likes you..



I require a lot of working brain cells, which unfortunately many women don't have (or at least don't use).



> As far as the women are concerned..ask any woman anywhere in the world what tey want in a man...You will never get a clear answer...



Agreed.



> Thats why interracial marriages from men towards women are far more common..than a woman from a different race marrying a man from another race...



Huh? How is that even possible? Every time a man marries a woman outside his race, that woman has married a man outside her race. Thus, the two sides are exactly equal.


----------



## Burger Boy

I'm not even sure what race I would be considered. I've usually put either Asian or Other, or middle eastern if it's available on applications and standardized test etc. though I don't really consider myself any of those.
When I got a speeding ticket, the police filled out "white" as my race, which I didn't really understand.


----------

